# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي التعليمية التحليل الأساسي التعليمي Fundamental Analysis  عن التحليل الاساسى سألونى  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## ahmed hanafy

عن التحليل الاساسى للامانة لم يسألنى احد لانى مبتدئ على الزيرو . و بصراحة انا نقلت موضوع عن التحليل الاساسى  قلت ننزله هنا و نتناقش فيه مع بعض علشان نتعلم و ليا طلب اساتذتنا فى التحليل الاساسى لو يمرو علينا و يفهمونا    يبقى جزاهم الله خير

----------


## ahmed hanafy

بسم الله نبدء  بس رجاء محدش يحدف طوب هذه هى المعلومات التي تهم كل مستثمر في الأسواق العالمية لزيادة معلوماته في كيفية التعامل مع الأحداث و الأخبار و العوامل التي تؤثر على التغيير في أسعار أهم الأسهم و السندات و العملات .       اولا : المشاريع السكنية الجديدة New Home Sales  التعريف:  تقيس المشاريع السكنية الجديدة عدد الوحدات السكنية التي تبنى في بداية كل شهر. لماذا يهتم المستثمرون؟ هذا( التأثير المتموج ) له تأثير مضاعف و قوي على الإقتصاد, و كذلك على الأسواق وعلى استثماراتك. و بتتبع البيانات الإقتصادية مثل ( المشاريع السكنيةالجديدة ) يستطيع المستثمرون كسب أفكارإستثمارية محددة أو معينة بالإضافة الى التوجيه الواسع لإدارة إستثماراتهم. بناؤو المنازل لا يبدؤون بعمل بناء جديد ما لم يكونو واثقين انه سوف يباع بعد البناء أو حتى قبل الإنتهاء من بناءه . و التغيرات في نسبة المشاريع السكنية قد تدل على نسبة الطلب للبيوت و مجريات أعمال البناء, في كل مرة يبدأ بناء جديد يرتفع عدد وظائف البناؤون , و هذا الإرتفاع في عدد الوظائف يؤدي الى إرجاعالمدخول الى الإقتصاد, و عندما يباع البناء الجديد هذا يولد ربحاً للباني و يعطي المشتري عددا كبيراً من فرص الإستهلاك, الثلاجات , البرادات, الغسالات, و الأثاث... وهذا فقط عينة من الحاجات التي يصرفها المشتري الجديد من أمواله لهذه المشتريات, فهذا التأثير التموجي للإقتصاد يكون هاماً جداً و خاصة لأن أكثر من مائة ألف عائلة جديدة في مختلف انحاء أميركا تصرف هكذا كل شهر. بما ان الخلفية الإقتصادية هي المؤثر الأكبر على الأسواق المالية , فيكون بذلك ثأثير المشاريع السكنية الجديدة مباشراً على السندات و السلع, فبيانات و معطيات ( المشاريع السكنية الجديدة) تحمل أدلة ثمينة لمعرفة إتجاهات شركات تعهدات البناء, و شركات القروض العقارية , و شركات الأدوات المنزلية بكافة أنواعها, وكذلك على أسعار الخشب , و الأدوات المعمارية و آلات البناء.

----------


## عباس بن فرناس

أنصحك بقراءة هذا الكتاب الذي يشرح التحليل الأساسي أو البيانات والمؤشرات المحركة للسوق  تقبل ودي

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أنصحك بقراءة هذا الكتاب  الذي يشرح التحليل الأساسي أو البيانات والمؤشرات المحركة للسوق  تقبل ودي

   الاخ العزيز الاستاذ عباس (طيار المنتدى)  اشكرك على المرور الجميل و لو انك حارمنى منه من زماان   و مشكور على الكتاب و هو نفس الكتاب اللى بنقل منه  و هدفى من هذا هو ان يطلع عليه عدد اكبر من المشتركين  ان نتناقش فيه مما قد يؤدى الى فهمنا له اكتر   و تقبل تحياتى و ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

حالة التوظيف Employment Situation   التعريف:  إن حالة التوظيف هي مجموعة مؤشرات لسوق العمالة, يقيس"معدل البطالة" عدد عاطلي العمل كنسبة مؤية من قوة العمل . يحسب توظيف قائمة رواتب عدد الموظفين" غير المزارعين" ذوي الرواتب الذين يعملون نصف الوقت أو موظفي الدوام الكامل في كافة القطاعات و أعمال المؤسسات الحكومية , و معدل اسبوع العمل يتكون من عدد ساعات العمل التي قد تمت في جميع القطاعات ما عدا الزراعية, و معدل مداخيل الساعة تكشف الإجرة الأساسية (بالساعة) للصناعات الرئيسية كما أشيرت في قوائم رواتب غير المزارعين.  لماذا يهتم المستثمرون؟  إذا كان هناك تقرير إقتصادي يستطيع تحريك الأسواق, فهذا هو! إن التوقع على وول ستريت كل شهر واضح, و ردود الأفعال مثيرة , والمعلومات للمستثمرين ثمينة. و بإستطلاع بسيط على معدل البطالة يستطيع المستثمرون أخذ سيطرة أكثر إستراتيجية من إستثماراتهم و يمكنهم إستغلاال فرص الإستثمار الفريدة التي تظهر في أغلب الأحيان قرب صدور هذا التقرير.  تعطي بيانات التوظيف التقرير الأكثر شمولية على كمية عدد الناس الذين يبحثون عن عمل, كم عدد الموظفون الحاليون, وكم يقبضون من رواتب, وعدد الساعات التي يعملون بها,. هذه الأعداد و التقارير هي أفضل وسيلة لقياس الوضع الحالي و الإتجاه المستقبلي للإقتصاد, وهذه البيانات تزودنا أيضاً على إتجاهات الأجور, و التضخم على قائمة الأعداد للإحتياط الفيدرالي, فرئيس المصرف الإحتياطي الفيدرالي آلن غرينسبان يتحدث عن هذه البيانات كثيراً و يترقب تضخمها بإستمرار. بتتبع بيانات الوظائف, يستطيع المستثمرون معرفة درجة الشدة في سوق العمالة, فإذا تضخم الأجر أصبح مهدداً للأسواق وهذا يؤدي بالطبع لرفع اسعارالفائدة , و أما السندات و أسعار الأسهم فستهبط, فلا شك أن المستثمرين الوحيدين الرابحين هم الذين راقبوا تقرير العمالة و عدّلوا إستثماراتهم لتوقع هذه الأحداث.

----------


## المبتدىء الشرس

والله ياأحمد انا شايف ان موضوع التحليلى الاساسى مهم جدا  ولكن مهمل ...نتمنى ان تثمر المناقشات فى هذا الموضوع عن سلسلة من الدروس الوافية

----------


## ahmed hanafy

احنا عملنا اللى علينا
و منتظرين الاساتذة

----------


## ahmed hanafy

طلبات السلع المعمرة Durable Goods Orders   *التعريف:*   طلبات السلع المعمرة , هي طلبات البضاعة المنتجة محلياً , سواء كانت للتسليم الفوري أو المستقبلي.   لماذا يهتم المستثمرون؟   من الضروري للمستثمرون مراقبة الحالة الإقتصادية وذلك لمعرفة إتجاهات و توقعات نتائج إستثماراتهم, فبالنسبة لسوق الأسهم فهي تتطلب حالة إقتصادية مرتفعة و جيدة مما يؤدي لرفع أسعار الأسهم و من هنا تكون مرابح الشركات الضخمة, أما سوق السندات فيهتم بسرعة النمو الإقتصادي الذي يهيء ويؤدي الى التضخم, و بتتبع هذه البيانات الإقتصادية يعرف المستثمرون ماهي الخلفية الإقتصادية لهذه الأسوق ومن ثم خلفية إستثماراتهم. طلبات السلع المعمرة تحدد كيفية عمل المصانع في الأشهر القليلة, وهذه البيانات و التقارير لا تعطينا فقط فكرة عن المطلب على السيارات و البرادات و لكن أيضاً على إستثمارات العمل بحد ذاته, فعندما تقرر الشركات أن تنفق أكثر على الأجهزة و غيرها من الرأسمال فهم من الواضح ينعمون بنمو مستمر في عملهم, فالإنفاق المتزايد على السلع الإستثمارية يهيء الى طاقة عظيمة من الإنتاج في البلاد و يخفض الفرص للتضخم, و هذا يعلم المستثمرون كيفية وضع التوقعات للقطاع الصناعي و الذي هو جزء كبير و مهم من الإقتصاد العام و الذي بدوره يؤثر على إستثمارك.     الدخل و النفقات الشخصية Personal Income & Outlays   التعريف:    الدخل الشخصي: هو قيمة مجموع الدخل الذي حصل عليه أو استلمه الفرد من كل المصادر. النفقات الشخصية : تتضمن جميع مشتريات المستهلك للسلع المعمرة و الغير معمرة و الخدمات.   لماذا يهتم المستثمرون؟   بيانات النفقات و الدخل الشخصي هي طريق آخر ومفيد لقياس قوة الإقتصاد و إتجاهاته, فالدخل المادي يعطي العائلة القوة للصرف أو لتوفير المال . و هذا الإنفاق هو ما يساعد على نمو الأقتصاد , اما المدخرات ( او توفير المال) ففي أغلب الأحيان تستثمر في الأسواق المالية و تستطيع رفع أسعار الأسهم و الندات على السواء, وحتى اذا وضعت هذه المدخرات فب حساب مصرفي فإن جزء من تلك الأموال يستعمل من قبل المصرف من أجل القروض و هذا يساهم في النشاط الإقتصادي . إن جزء من تقريرهذا الإستهلاك( النفقات) يربط مباشرة ً الى الإقتصاد , و هو الذي يحدد عادةً مجرى الأسواق, و يحسب إنفاق المستهلكين ثلثي الإقتصاد, فلكي تحصل على نتائج ناجحة في إستثماراتك فمن الضروري أن تتابع هذه التقارير و الصفحات.

----------


## ahmed hanafy

مجموع الناتج المحلي الإجمالي Gross Domestic Product (GDP) التعريف:              إن مجموع الناتج المحلي الإجمالي هو المقياس الأوسع للنشاط الإقتصادي الكلي و يحيط كل قطّاع الإقتصاد.                  لماذا يهتم المستثمرون؟              لأن مجموع الناتج المحلي الإجمالي هو المقياس الكامل للنشاط الإقتصادي, فمن الضروري أن يتعقب المستثمرون الإقتصاد بعناية لمعرفة كافة مجريات إستثماراتهم, و إن أسواق أسهم المالية تحب رؤية نمو إقتصادي جيد و كبير لأن ذلك يؤدي بالتالي الى أرباح الشركات بشكل كبير, أما سوق السندات يهتم جداً بسرعة نمو الإقتصاد مما يمهد الطريق للتضخم. و بتتبع البيانات الإقتصادية مثل مجموع الناتج المحلي الإجمالي, يعرف المستثمرون ماهي الخلفية الإقتصادية لهذه الأسواق و محافظ إستثماراتهم. يحتوي تقرير مجموع الناتج المحلي الإجمالي على كثير من المعلومات المفصلة التي ليس فقط تعطي المستثمر صورة عامة عن الإقتصاد فحسب, بل تعطيه أيضاً توجهات محددة و مهمة, من مكونات مجموع الناتج المحلي الإجمالي مثل إنفاق المستهلكين , الأعمال و الإستثمارات السكنية, ومؤشرات الأسعار( التضخم) تدل على تيارات الإقتصاد التحتية و فرص الإستثمار والتوجيه في إدارة المحفظة الإستثمارية.         المبيعات بالمفرد Retail Sales                  التعريف:               تقاس المبيعات بالمفرد بجمع الإيرادات و الوصولات في المحلات التي تبيع السلع المعمرة( كالآلات الكهربائية, و السيارات .....) و السلع الغير معمرة ( كالملابس و الأكل و التي لا تحتاج لتغيير دائم ...) لماذا يهتم المستثمرون؟ يقدر إنفاق المستهلكين بثلثي الإقتصاد , فلكي تكسب القدرة على معرفة إتجاه الحالة الإقتصادية فمن الضروري أن تعرف ماذا ينوي المستهلكون وبماذا مهتمون, فمعرفة ذلك قد يعطيك فائدة كبيرة تخدم إستثماراتك. إن النمط في إنفاق المستهلكين في أغلب الأحيان هو المؤثر الأول على أسواق الأسهم و السندات , فبالنسبة للأسهم يترجم النمو الإقتصادي القوي الى أرباح الشركات القوية و ارتفاع اسعار أسهمها, و لكن بالنسبة الى الإستثمار فالمهم هو أن تنمو الحالة الإقتصادية و تؤدي الى التضخم.  من الناحية المثالية , يمشي الإقتصاد ذلك الخط الرفيع بين النمو القوي و النمو المفرط( التضخمي) , ولقد رأينا هذا التوازن خلال معظم التسعينيات, لهذا السبب وحده, المستثمرون في الأسهم وأسواق السندات تمتعا بمكاسب ضخمة أثناء السوق الصاعدة في التسعينيات, لكن هذه المبيعات بالمفرد تباطئت و شهدت انحداراً متابعاً لسوق الأسهم العادية في عامي 2000 و 2001 . وهذه المبيعات الإفرادية لا تعطي فكرة عن الأسواق فقط وحسب , بل الإتجاهات بين الأنواع المختلفة من الباعة , ربما مبيعات السيارات فهي خصوصاً قوية بينما الملابس تشهد ضعف أستثنائي , و هذه الإتجاهات من بيانات المبيعات بالمفرد تستطيع مساعدتك بالكشف عن فرص إستثمارية معينة و جيدة و بدون الحاجة لإنتظار بيانات الشركات الفصلية و التقارير السنوية.

----------


## ahmed hanafy

مؤشر أسعار المنتجين Producer Price Index التعريف : إن مؤشر أسعار المنتجينهم مقياس لمستوى السعر المتوسط لكمية محددة من رأس المال و السلع الإستهلاكية , تستلم رواتبها من قبل المنتجين. لماذا يهتم المستثمرون؟ يقيس مؤشر أسعار المنتجين تقلبات الأسعار في قطاع الصناعة , و التضخم في مستوى المنتج هذا يحول أو يضاف في أغلب الأحيان الى مؤشر أسعار المواد الإستهلاكية, و بتتبع ضغوط السعر طور الإنتاج و الإعداد يستطيع المستثمر التوقع النتائج التضخمية في الأشهر القادمة , و يحتاج المستثمر لمراقبة التضخم بعناية , فبمعرفة ما التضخم و مدى تأثيره على الأسواق هذا يعطي المستثمر فائدة على المستثمرين الآخرين. و التضخم هو زيادة عامة في أسعار السلع و الخدمات , و إن العلاقة بين التضخم و أسعار الفائدة هو مفتاح لفهم كيف أن بيانات " مؤشر أسعار المنتجين" قد تؤثر على الأسواق . فإذا استعار شخص منك 100$ اليوم ووعد بأن يعيدها بعد سنة مع فائدة , فبرأيك كم من الفائدة يجب عليك أن تأخذ؟ ... يعتمد الجواب بشكل كبير على التضخم , لآنك تعرف بأنك غير قادر على شراء نفس الكمية من السلع و الخدمات بـ 100 $ بعد سنةكما كانت يوم أقرضته المبلغ , فإذا كنت في البرازيل مثلاً حيث أن الأسعار تتضاعف كل شهرين مرة , وجب عليك أخذ 400% فائدة أي 500$ عند نهاية السنة, وفي أميركا يخبرنا تقرير الـ(CPI) مؤشر أسعار المواد المستهلكة بأن الأسعار ترتفع حوالي 2% في السنة , لذا يمكنك فقط أن تحسب 2% فائدة , لإسترجاع القوة الشرائية للـ 100 $ المقترضة في نهاية السنة , فمعدل التضخم هو المقرر الرئيسي في نسبة الفائدة , الذي يوضح أساساً كيف أن اسعار الفائدة تضاف على كل شيء , كالقرض العقاري و قروضك الآلية والى السندات الحكومية و الفواتير .... الخ , و تقوم الأسواق بتعديل أسعار الفائدة وفقاً لتغييرات معدل التضخم و التوقعات على إتجاهاتها, و يتقلب التأثير في أغلب الأحيان في أسلوب مثير عبر الأسهم, السلع, وحقيبتك الإستثمارية, و بتتبع هذه الإتجاهات في التضخم سواء كان عالي أو واطئ, مرتفع او منحدر فالمستثمرون يستطيعون توقع الإنجازات و نتائج و أنواع مختلفة للإستثمار.  الكتاب البيجي Beige Book التعريف: هو عبارة عن دفتر يحتوي على بيانات الحالة الإقتصادية للـ 12 منطة فيدرالية إقليمية, و هذه البيانات يسرد فيها نوع الحالة الإقتصادية و ليس كميتها, و هو يصدر قبل إجتماعات الـ(FOMC ) اللجنة الإتحادية للسوق المفتوحة. لماذا يهتم المستثمرون؟ هذا التقرير يستخدم في إجتماعات اللجنة الإتحادية للسوق المفتوحة (FOMC ) حيث يضع المصرف الإحتياطي الفيدرالي سياسة سعر الفائدة, وتحدث هذه الإجتماعات تقريباً كل ستة أسابيع و هي الحدث الوحيد المؤثر جداً في الأسواق, حيث يخمّن المشاركون في الأسواق لأسابيع قادمة حول إمكانية تغيير سعر الفائدة الذي يعلن عنه عند نهاية هذه الإجتماعات, فإذا كانت النتيجة مختلفة عن التوقعات كان تأثير ذلك على السوق مؤسف و بعيد الوصول. و اذا كانت بيانات الكتاب البيجي تقول بأن الإقتصاد سيكون ساخناً و أن هنالك ضغوطات تضخمية, يكون المصرف الإحتياطي الفيدرالي ميالاً لرفع أسعار الفائدة و ذلك لتعديل السرعة الإقتصادية و بالمقابل اذا كانت البيان يقول بأن هناك صعوبات إقتصادية أو هبوط في النشاط الإقتصادي , فإن المصرف الفيدرالي الإحتياطي يرى بضرورة تنزيل أسعار الفائدة لزيادة هذا النشاط الأقتصادي و خوفاً من هبوطه. و بما أن الكتاب يصدر قبل إجتماعات (FOMC ) بإسبوعين فبإمكان المستثمر رؤية مؤشر واحد على الأقل من المؤشرات العديدة التي سيضعها مسؤولو المصرف الفيدرالي لتقرير أسعار الفائدة و كيف ستكون, وهنا يأتي دور المستثمر لوضع إستثماراته.

----------


## ahmed hanafy

تسوية إحتياطي المصرف Bank Reserve Settlement التعريف: في كل يوم أربعاء تنتهي الفترة و التي تمتد لإسبوعين , تقوم المصارف التجارية كما مشترط من قبل البنك الفيدرالي بتلبية حاجاته و الإلتزامات له وذلك لمتطلبات دعم االصرف الإحتياطية. لماذا يهتم المستثمرون؟ في بعض الأحيان تبذل المصارف التجارية الكبيرة قصارى جهدها لتلبية دعم كمية الإحتياطي المطلوب منها في يوم الأربعاء , فإذا كانت هناك مشاكل في تلبية البنوك لمتطلبات الإحتياطي فإن سوق سعر الفائدة سيتأثر بذلك , إذ أن سعر الفائدة هو ما يأخذه البنك لقاء ايداع الأموال لديه من قبل البنوك الأخرى ( عند إنتهاء الدوام) , فمن العادة أن هناك بعض البنوك الإقليمية الصغيرة و التي تتوفر لديها الأموال و لكن لا يوجد طرق لتشغيل هذه الأموال أي ليست بحاجة لمعظم الأموال لديها , بينما البنوك المركزية الكبيرة تكون بحاجة لأموال و مبالغ كبيرة لما تقوم به من إستثمارات و أعمال ( قروض – ديون - .....) وعلى نطاق واسع, فتقوم المصارف الصغيرة بإيداع أموالها الفائضة لأجل مسمى ( لمدة معينة) لدى المصارف المركزية الكبيرة , و بذلك يتوفر لدى المصارف الكبيرة السيولة النقدية للقيام بالأعمال, و لكن البنك الفيدرالي يقوم في يوم الأربعاء بالضغط على هذه البنوك الكبيرة لدفع ما يترتب عليهم لقاء دعم الإحتياطي الخاص بهم في المصرف الفيدرالي وللغرابة فإن إتجاهات السيولة النقدية تتبدل خلال اليوم الواحد , وليس غريباً رؤية نسبة أموال البنك الفيدرالي ترتفع بشدة في اوائل الصباح و إنخفاضها في نهاية اليوم, و بالتالي ومنذ أن كانت نسب اسعار الفائدة للمدى القريب مرتبطة بنسبة أسعار المصرف الفيدرالي , تكون آلية الإيداع للمصارف الصغيرة و للمودعين كافة ( 7 أيام – 30 يوم – 60 يوم - ....) و يتمكن المودعين من رؤية نسب أسعار الفائدة تتفاوت بشدة في تقرير إحتياطي المصرف في يوم الأربعاء. و على سبيل المصادفة , إن عدم أخذ الأموال لتلبية الإحتياطي هذا لا يعني أن المصرف يعاني من مشاكل مالية, إنما قد يدل على ضعف في إدارة إحتياطي المصرف .     مؤشر المعهد لإدارة التجهيز التصنيعي ISM Manufacturing Index التعريف: يجمع المعهد لإدارة التجهيز التصنيعي , مؤشر أنتشار مركّب من الشروط التصنيعية الوطنية . وإذا كانت القراءات فوق50% فهذا يشير الى إتساع القطاع التصنيعي. لماذا يهتم المستثمرون؟ يحتاج المستثمرون للإطلاع على هذه البيانات الإقتصادية مثل مؤشر(ISM) التصنيعي ومتابعتها لمعرفة إتجاهات السوق و بالتالي إستثماراتهم فيه, و ما الخلفية الإقتصادية للأسواق المختلفة. سوق الأسهم المالية يحب أن يرى نمو إقتصادي جيد و متين لما يؤديه من أرباح الكبيرة للشركات, أما سوق السندات يفضل نمو أقل سرعة و لكنه حساس جداً لأنه اذا كان نمو الإقتصاد بسرعة كبيرة ذلك يسبب الى ضغوط تضخمية محتملة . تعطي بيانات (ISM) التصنيعية نظرة مفصلة على كثافة العمل و توجهات قطاع الصناعة, و بما أن الصناعة هي مصدر رئيسي في التغيير الدوري في الإقتصاد, فتأثيرهذا التقرير يكون كبيراً على الأسواق, حتى أن الأجزاء الثانوية من هذا المؤشر تزودنا بمعلومات عن أسعار السلع و أدلة بخصوص الإمكانية لتطوير التضخم. يراقب المصرف الإحتياطي الفيدرالي عن كثب هذه البيانات و يراقب إشارات التضخم فيها التي تساعده على تحديد إتجاهات نسب الفائدة. كنتيجة , إن سوق السندات حسّاس جداّ الى هذا التقرير.

----------


## ahmed hanafy

إعلان إجتماع لجنة السوق المفتوحة الإتحادية FOMC Meeting Policy Announcement   التعريف:   تتكون لجنة السوق المفتوحة الإتحادية من سبعة حكام للمجلس الإحتياطي الفيدرالي و خمس رؤساء للمصرف الإحتياطي الفيدرالي , و تجتمع هذه اللجنة ثماني مرات كل سنة لكي تقرر الإتجاه الوشيك للسياسة النقدية , و التغيرات في السياسة النقدية تعلن الآن فوراً بعد هذا الإجتماع.   لماذا يهتم المستثمرون؟ يقرر المصرف الإحتياطي الفيدرالي قوانين نسب الفائدة في هذه الإجتماعات, وهذا يحدث تقريباً كل ستة أسابيعو يعتبر الحدث المؤثر الوحيد و الأكبر للأسواق, يخّمن مشاركي السوق حول إمكانية التغيير في نسب الفائدة قبل أسابيع من هذه الإجتماعات , فإذا كانت النتيجة مختلفة عن التوقعات يؤدي هذا على تأثير كبير و بعيد المدى على الأسواق.  توضع أسعار الفائدة من قبل المصرف الإحتياطي الفيدرالي , فنسب الفائدة للصناديق الفيدرالية تستخدم كعلامة بالنسبة للنسب الأخرى, و التغيير في نسب الأموال الفيدرالية و نسب إجرة إقراض المصارف بعضهم البعض لإستعمال الأموال الليلية يعكس مباشرة على جميع أسعار الفائدة الأخرى من السندات الحكومية لرهن القروض, و هذا يغير ديناميكياً منافسة لدولارات المستثمر أيضاً: عندما تنتج السندات 10 % فهم سيجذبون مال أكثر و بعيداً عن الأسهم مما إذا أنتجوا 5% فقط. يؤثر مستوى نسب الفائدة على الإقتصاد , و تميل أسعار الفائدة العالية الى إبطاء النشاط الإقتصادي, بينما أسعار الفائدة المنخفضة تحفّز النشاط الإقتصادي, بأي من الأحوال تؤثر نسب الفائدة على بيئة المبيعات, ففي قطاع المستهلكين تقل نسبة شراء البيوت الجديدة و السيارات عند إرتفاع نسب الفائدة, فلذلك نرى بأن تكاليف نسب الفائدة تعد عاملاً هاماً للعديد من المشاريع و بشكل خاص لشركات القروض العالية أو التي يجب أن تموّل مستويات الجرد العالية, فكلفة الفائدة هذه لها تأثير مباشر على أرباح الشركات الكبيرة , و بإختصار نقول: بأن أسعار الفائدة المرتفعة تؤدي الى إنحدار في سوق الأسهم المالية بينما نسب الفوائد المنخفضة تؤدي الى حالة إقتصادية هائلة. عودة للأخبار    التجارة الدولية International Trade   التعريف:   تقيس التجارة الدولية الإختلاف بين الإستيرادات وصادرات كلتا السلع والخدمات الملموسة. فمستوى رصيد التجارة الدولية، بالإضافة إلى التغييرات في الصادرات والإستيرادات، يشيران إلى الإتّجاهات في التجارة الخارجية.    لماذا يهتمّ المستثمرون؟   التغييرات في مستوى الإستيرادات والصادرات، سويّة مع الإختلاف بين الإثنان (الميزان التجاري)يشكلان مقياس ثمين من الإتجاهات الإقتصادية هنا وفي الخارج. هذه البيانات تستطيع التأثيرمباشرة على كلّ الأسواق المالية ،وخاصة على قيمة تبادل عملات الدولار. تشير الإستيرادات إلى الخارج على طلب للسلع والخدمات الأجنبية في الولايات المتحدة. وأما الصادرات فتشير على الطلب للسلع الأمريكية في البلدان الأجنبية والخارج. يمكن أن يكون الدولار حسّاسا جدا للتغيير في العجز التجاري المزمن مدار من قبل الولايات المتّحدة، منذ أن يخلق هذا عدم التوازن التجاري طلب أعظم للعملات الأجنبية. إنّ سوق السندات حسّاس أيضا إلى خطر إستيراد التضّخم. يعطي هذا التقرير تفصيلا عن التجارة الأمريكية مع البلدان الرئيسية أيضا، لذا هو يمكن أن يكون تعليمي للمستثمرين الذين يهتمّون بالتنويع عالميا. على سبيل المثال، إتجاه الصادرات المتسارعة إلى بلاد معيّنة قد تشير إلى القوّة وفرص الإستثمار الإقتصادية في تلك البلاد.

----------


## ahmed hanafy

مبيعات المخازن" بي تي إم يو بي إس دبليو" BTM-UBSW Store Sales التعريف: إجراء إسبوعي من مبيعات المخازن بالمقارنة بسلسلة المتاجر الرئيسية للبيع بالمفرد. هذه السلسلة تتعلّق بجزء من البضائع التجارية العامّ للمبيعات بالمفرد (التي تؤلف حوالي 10 بالمائة من كل المبيعات بالمفرد). لماذا يهتمّ المستثمرون؟ يحسب إنفاق المستهلكين بثلثي الإقتصاد. فيكون ذلك فائدة كبيرة للمستثمرين ولمعرفة مجرى استثماراتهم أن يتعقبوا هذه المعلومات ويعرفوا بما يهتم المستهلك.. إنّ النمط في إنفاق المستهلكين يكون في أغلب الأحيان المؤثر الأوّل على الأسهم وأسواق السندات. للأسهم، يترجم نمو إقتصادي قوي إلى أرباح صحيحة البنية للشركات وارتفاع بأسعار الأسهم. فللسندات، يكون التركيز على أنه اذا كان نمو الاقتصاد سريعا وقويا مما يؤدّي إلى التضّخم. مثاليا، يمشّي الإقتصاد ذلك الخطّ الرفيع بين النمو القوي والنمو المفرط (التضخّمي). لقد رأينا هذا التوازن خلال معظم التسعينيات. لهذا السبب الوحيد، مستثمروا الأسهم وأسواق السندات تمتّعا بمكاسب ضخمة أثناء السوق الصاعدة في التسعينيات. وأما الإنفاق في سلسلة المتاجر الرسمية للبيع بالمفرد قد تباطأ بالتتابع بسوق الأسهم العادية في 2000 و2001 إنّ مؤشر بي تي هو أنسب المؤشرات لإنفاق المستهلكين لأنه يعلن كلّ إسبوع. وقد يشهد هذا البيان إنتباها إضافيا حول مواسم الأعياد عندما يحقّق الباعة أغلب أرباحهم.

----------


## مشاري بن محمد

شكرااا لك وراح ارجع اعيد قرائته

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> شكرااا لك وراح ارجع اعيد قرائته

   جزاك الله خير  انت دايما رافع معنوياتى كدة

----------


## ahmed hanafy

*موجودات العمل, أو مخزون العمل Business Inventories[/color]*  *التعريف:*  *هي كمّية الدولار للموجودات التي تحمل من قبل المنتجين، التجّار، والباعة. إنّ مستوى الموجودات أو البضائع فيما يتعلق بالمبيعات مؤشر مهم من الإتّجاه الوشيك لنشاط الإنتاج.*  *لماذا يهتمّ المستثمرون؟*  *يحتاج المستثمرون لمراقبة الإقتصاد بعناية لكي يعرفوا مجرى مختلف أنواع استثماراتهم. سوق الأسهم المالية تحبّ رؤية نمو إقتصادي صحّي لأن ذلك يترجم إلى أرباح الشركات الأعلى. يفضّل سوق السندات نمو أكثر إعتدالا والذي لا يولّد الضغوط التضخّمية.
التصاعد في كمية الموجودات يمكن أن يكون إشارة تفاؤل العمل وأن تلك المبيعات ستنمو في الأشهر القادمة. بمقارنة نسبة الموجودات إلى نسبة المبيعات، يستطيع المستثمرون معرفة سواء طلبات الإنتاج ستتوسّع أو تتقلّص في المستقبل القريب. على سبيل المثال، إذا تخلّف نمو الجرد عن نمو المبيعات، فيجب على المنتجين أن يكثروا إنتاجهم خشية من نقص في السلع. من الناحية الأخرى، إذا حدث تراكم الجرد الغير مقصود (عندما المبيعات لا تقابل التوقّعات)، فمن المحتمل أن يبطئ المنتجون بينما يعملوا على اخفاض موجوداتهم. لذلك التزوّد بمثل هذه البيانات يكون أداة تقدمية ثمينة لتتبع الإقتصاد.*

----------


## ahmed hanafy

*أسعار المزارع Farm Prices*  *التعريف:* *مؤشر أسعار المزارع يصدر عن قسم الزراعة وذلك من قبل المزارعين في نهاية كل شهر, و تنعكس التغييرات في منتصف الشهر , و المؤشر لم يتم تعديله بحسب التغيير الموسمي إنما يتضمن أسعار المحاصيل (49.8 %) و أسعار الإنتاج و المواشي (50.2 %) . و أسعار المزارع مراقبة من قبل المحللين الإقتصاديين لإعطاء إنذار مبكر بالنسبة لأي تضخم قد ينشأ أو أية ضغوط إنكماشية في الإقتصاد*  *لماذا يهتم المستثمرون؟* *أسعار المزارع مؤشر قيادي من أسعار الغذاء و يغير في الإنتاج و مؤشرات أسعار المواد الإستهلاكية وليس هناك اي ارتباط ثنائي , لكن تحرك الإتجاهات العامة بالتتابع يؤدي الى التضخم و لزيادة عامة في أسعار السلع و الخدمات و العلاقة بين التضخم و أسعار الفائدة هي المفتاح لفهم كيف أن بيانات مثل أسعار المزارع تستطيع التأثير على الأسواق ( و لإستثماراتك).* *فإذا استعار شخص منك 100$ اليوم ووعد بأن يعيدها بعد سنة مع فائدة , فبرأيك كم من الفائدة يجب عليك أن تأخذ؟ ... يعتمد الجواب بشكل كبير على التضخم , لآنك تعرف بأنك غير قادر على شراء نفس الكمية من السلع و الخدمات بـ 100 $ بعد سنة كما كانت يوم أقرضته المبلغ , فإذا كنت في البرازيل مثلاً حيث أن الأسعار تتضاعف كل شهرين مرة , وجب عليك أخذ 400% فائدة أي 500$ عند نهاية السنة, وفي أميركا يخبرنا تقرير الـ(CPI) مؤشر أسعار المواد المستهلكة بأن الأسعار ترتفع حوالي 2% في السنة , لذا يمكنك فقط أن تحسب 2% فائدة , لإسترجاع القوة الشرائية للـ 100 $ المقترضة في نهاية السنة , فمعدل التضخم هو المقرر الرئيسي في نسبة الفائدة , الذي يوضح أساساً كيف أن اسعار الفائدة تضاف على كل شيء , كالقرض العقاري و قروضك الآلية والى السندات الحكومية و الفواتير .... الخ , و تقوم الأسواق بتعديل أسعار الفائدة وفقاً لتغييرات معدل التضخم و التوقعات على إتجاهاتها, و يتقلب التأثير في أغلب الأحيان في أسلوب مثير عبر الأسهم, السلع, وحقيبتك الإستثمارية, و بتتبع هذه الإتجاهات في التضخم سواء كان عالي أو واطئ, مرتفع او منحدر فالمستثمرون يستطيعون توقع الإنجازات و نتائج و أنواع مختلفة للإستثمار.*

----------


## ahmed hanafy

مبيعات البيوت الحالية Existing Home Sales (Home Resales)   التعريف:  و هو عدد البيوت المبنية سابقاً ببيع قطعي او جزئي , و مبيعات البيوت الحالية ( و معروفة كذلك بإعادة بيع البيوت ) تأخذ حصة اكبر في السوق من البيوت الجديدة ( New Home Sales) . وهو يشير أيضاً الى ميول السوق الى عمليات البيع و الشراء.  لماذا يهتم المستثمرون؟  يزودنا هذا المقياس بالزخم الإقتصادي و ليس فقط للطلب على عملية الإسكان , فيجب أن يكون الناس مرتاحين وواثقين جداً من وضعهم المالي لشراء البيوت , و علاوة على ذلك هذا التقرير الصغير نسبياً له تأثير مضاعف و قوي على الإقتصاد العام و كذلك على الأسواق و إستثماراتك أيضاً , و بتتبع البيانات الإقتصادية مثل إعادة بيع البيوت الحالية يستطيع المستثمرين كسب أفكار إستثمارية معينة بالإضافة للتوجبه الواسع لإدارة المحفظة الإقتصادية, و بالرغم من أن إعادة بيع بيت لا تخلق ناتج جديد دائماً فعندما يباع بيت فإن ذلك يولد عائد مادي للبائع و يجلب عدد كبير من الفرص الشرائية للشاري كالغسالات و البرادات و الأثاث.... وليس كل من يشتري بيت يكون بحاجة لشراء أدوات جديدة بالضرورة و لكن بعملية حسابية إذا فكرت مائة الف عائلة في مختلف أنحاء البلاد بشراء بيوت حالية في كل شهر و لنفرض أن 80% بحاجة لمواد جديدة كالبرادات و..... فذلك ولا بد أن يكون له تأثير قوي على الإقتصاد العام و بنحو جيد.  و بالمقارنة مع الخلفيات الإقتصادية السابقة لعمليات إعادة بيع البيوت نرى بأن هناك تأثير كبير وواسع على الأسواق المالية و لها أيضاً تأثير مباشر و قوي على سوق الأسهم و السندات و السلع, و بأكثر تحديداً إن ميول الإتجاهات في البيانات لعملية إعادة بيع البيوت تحمل أدلة ثمينة لأسهم عمال البيوت و شركات القروض العقارية و شركات بيع اثاث البيوت.

----------


## ahmed hanafy

*مؤشر كلفة التوظيف Employment Cost Index(ECI)*  * التعريف:  و هو مقياس لتكاليف تعويض الموظف الكلية, يتضمن ذلك الأجور و الرواتب بالإضافة للمنافع ., و هذا المؤشر (ECI) هو الإجراء و البيان الأوسع لتكاليف العمل.  لماذا يهتم المستثمرون؟  مؤشر كلفة التوظيف هو الطريق الأسرع و الأسهل لتقييم إتجاهات الأجور و ملاحظة خطر تضخم هذه الاجور , فالتضخم في الاجور هو على قائمة أعداء المصرف الإحتياطي الفيدرالي , و يتحدث رئيس المصرف الإحتياطي الفيدرالي آلن غرينسبان عنه كثيراً و يترقبه بحذر و بإستمرار.
بتتبع تكاليف التوظيف يستطيع المستثمرين كسب إحساس بكمية الأعمال و المشاريع التي بحاجة لرفع الأسعار . إذ أن التضخم في الأجور يهدد بشكل كبير في إرتفاع أسعار الفائدة و هبوط في أسعار الأسهم و السندات , و المستثمرين المتتبعين بشكل جيد لمؤشر الكلفة هذا يستطيعون التوقع السليم للأحداث و بالوقت المناسب لتعديل إستثماراتهم و حقائبهم الإستثمارية.  *

----------


## ahmed hanafy

*تجارة الجملة Wholesale Trade*  *التعريف:* *
هو قيمة دولار المبيعات للموجودات, المتوفر بيد التجار و بائعي الجملة , و هو أحد مكونات موجودات العمل.
لماذا يهتم المستثمرون؟ 
يحتاج المستثمرون لمراقبة الإقتصاد بدقة و عناية لأنه بالعادة يملي عليهم ما ستؤدي عليه بعض إستثماراتهم من الأمور المختلفة كتجارة الجملة, سوق الأسهم المالية تحب رؤية نمو إقتصادي سليم و سريع لما يؤديه من أرباح كبيرة للشركات, بينما يفضل سوق السندات معدل أبطأ في النمو الذي لن يؤدي الى ضغوط تضخمية, و من هنا نرى أن بيانات الجرد و البيع بالجملة تعطي المستثمر فرصة للنظر تحت سطح الأقتصاد الإستهلاكي المرئي, فالنشاط في مستوى البيع بالجملة يمكن أن يكون بادرة جيدة لأتجاهات المستهلك, و بشكل خاص بالنظر لنسبة الموجودات الى المبيعات, من خلاال ذلك يستطيع المستثمر رؤية كيفية حدوث نمو سريع في الإنتاج في الأشهر القليلة القادمة, على سبيل المثال إذا تخلف نمو الجرد عن نمو المبيعات عندها سيقوم المنتجون بزيادة الإنتاج خشية من حدوث نقص في مخزون المنتجات, أما اذا حدث تراكم جرد غير مقصود ( المبيعات لم تقارب التوقعات) سيقوم المنتجون بتهدئة الإنتاج خشية من تراكمه في المخازن , وعلى هذا المنحى تكون بيانات الجرد مهمة و قيمة و تعطي المستثمرين أداة تقدمية لتتبع الإقتصاد.*    *مؤشر معهد إدارة التجهيز التصنيعي ISM*   *Manufacturing Index*  *التعريف:* *
يجمع معهد إدارة التجهيز إنتشار مؤشر مركّب من الأحوال التصنيعية الوطنية. قراءات فوق %50 تشير إلى اتساع القطاع التصنيعي.
لماذا يهتمّ المستثمرون؟
يحتاج المستثمرون الاتطلاع على هذه البيانات الإقتصادية مثل "مؤشر( ISM) التصنيعي" وتتبعها لمعرفة اتجاهات استثماراتهم، وما الخلفية الإقتصادية للأسواق المختلفة. سوق الأسهم المالية يحبّ رؤية نمو إقتصادي صحّي لأن ذلك يؤدي إلى أرباح الشركات الأعلى.اما سوق السندات يفضل نمو أقل سرعة ولكنه حسّاس جدا إلى اذا كان نمو الإقتصاد بأقصى سرعة مما يسبّب ضغوط تضخّمية محتملة. تعطي بيانات (ISM) التصنيعية نظرة مفصّلة على كثافة العمل وتوجهات قطاع الصناعة.
بما ان قطاع الصناعة هو مصدر رئيسي في التغيّر الدوري في الإقتصاد، فتأثير هذا التقرير يكون كبيرا على الأسواق. حتى الأجزاء الثانوية من هذا المؤشر تزوّدنا بمعلومات عن اسعارالسلع وأدلّة بخصوص الإمكانية لتطوير التضّخم.
يراقب الإحتياطي الفيدرالي عن كثب هذه البيانات ويراقب إشارات التضّخم فيها التي تساعده على تحديد اتجاهات نسب الفوائد . كنتيجة، ان سوق السندات حسّاس جدا إلى هذا التقرير.* **

----------


## ahmed hanafy

*مبيعات المتاجر المتعددة الفروع Chain Store Sales* * التعريف: حجم المبيعات الشهرية من قسم التخفيض، والمحلات ومخازن الملابس. هذه المبيعات تصرح من قبل الباعة الفرديين, وهي مؤشر مهم لإتّجاهات إنفاق المستهلكين والمبيعات بالمفرد.
لماذا يهتمّ المستثمرون؟
إنّ النمط لإنفاق الإستهلاك هو أحد أهم نفوذ على الأسهم وأسواق السندات. يترجم النمو الإقتصادي القوي إلى أرباح الشركات الصحّية وارتفاع أسعار أسهمهم. إنّما التركيز في سوق السندات فهو على سرعة النمو الإقتصادي وتأديته إلى التضّخم. مثاليا، يمشّي الإقتصاد ذلك الخطّ الرفيع بين النمو القوي والنمو المفرط (التضخّمي). وقد رأينا هذا النمو خلال معظم التسعينيات.ولقد رأينا هذا التوازنِ خلال مُعظم التسعينياتِ. 
كنتيجة، تمتعا مستثمروا الأسهم وأسواق السندات بمكاسب ضخمة جدا. يحسب إنفاق المستهلكين بثلثي الإقتصاد، لذلك تتبع هذه البيانات والمعلومات يمنح المستثمرين بفائدة كبيرة. لا تعطيك مبيعات المتاجر المتعددة الفروع فقط فكرة عن الصورة الكبيرة، لكن أيضا صورة عن الإتّجاهات بين الباعة الفرديين وأصناف المخازن المختلفة. ربّما سلاسل المحلات المخفّضة مثل"تارجت" و"كي مارت"يعملان جيدا، لكن المخازن الكبرى الراقية تتلكّأ.ويمكن أن مبيعات الملابس بالمفرد قد تنعم بنمو إستثنائي. هذه الإتّجاهات من بيانات المتاجر المتعددة الفروع الشهرية تستطيع مساعدتك على أن تكتشف فرص إستثمار معيّنة، بدون الحاجة لإنتظار الفصلية أو التقارير السنوية. هذه الأرقام تصدر كتغيرات عن مبيعات نفس الشهر من السنة الماضية. من المهم معرفة كيف كانت المبيعات في الحقيقة قبل سنة لفهم مجرى المبيعات في هذه السنة. بالإضافة، هذه المبيعات تذكر عادة لـ"مقارنة المخازن "وخاصة في حالة إندماج الشركات .*

----------


## ahmed hanafy

لا كدة واضح الموضوع مش عاجبكم

----------


## man_fx

كمل ياباشا أعدين نأرى وننسخ متدلعش علينا بأه  :48 48:

----------


## forex_oman

شي جميل
وشكرا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> كمل ياباشا أعدين نأرى وننسخ متدلعش علينا بأه

 دلع ايه يا عم
مش كنت بفطر
و اصلى العشاء

----------


## ahmed hanafy

أرباح الشركات Corporate Profits  التعريف: 
أرباح الشركات، كما هو منشور بمكتب التحليل الإقتصادي (PII)،هو ملخّص سريع لدخل المنظمات والشركات الوطنية وحسابات المنتوجات. يصرح مكتب التحليل الإقتصادي عن عدة إجراءات من الأرباح. أرباح من الإنتاج الحالي (أرباح الشركات مع قيمة الجرد وتعديل إستهلاك رأس المال)، معروف كذلك بالتشغيل أو بالأرباح "الإقتصادية". يتعامل تعديل إستهلاك رأس المال مع الإختلافات في انخفاض العلاوات او المصاريف المستعملة لأغراض ضريبة الدخل والمحاسبة. يتعامل تعديل تأمين أو قيمة الجرد مع الإختلاف في قياس تكلفة استبدال الجرد. تحسب الأرباح الدفترية بأرباح التشغيل طرح أو ناقص كلفة أو قيمة الجرد وتعديلات إستهلاك رأس المال. بعد أرباح الضريبة, نطرح الأرباح الدفترية بعد الضرائب. وتركّزالتقاريرعلىالأرباح بعد الضرائب المعلنة من قبل مكتب التحليل الإقتصادي، بما أنها الأهم. 
إنّ أرقام ربح الشركات التي مشتقّة من الدخل الوطني وحسابات المنتج (NIPI) تعتمد على نمو الناتج المحلي الإجمالي. هم لا يتحرّكون دائما في نفس الإتّجاه أو نفس المقدار كما يذكر في بيانات الربح الصادرة مباشرة من قبل الشركات الفردية أو حتى .S&P500   لماذا يهتمّ المستثمرون؟ أرباح الشركات هي الدليل الأهم لإنفاق الإستثمار. الأرباح هي مدخول الشركات. عندما تقوى الأرباح،ستكون الشركات قادرة على زيادة رأس مال مصروفاتهم. وهذا ما يسمح لفرص النمو الأفضل للشركة وما يرفع من قيمتها. . ولكن الهبوط في أرباح الشركات يؤدي الى الهبوط في رأس مال المصروفات. وبدون القدرة على النمو، يضعف موقع الشركة ,و بشكل خاص في بيئتنا الإقتصادية العالمية.
تكشف أيضا هذه الأرباح صحة المنظمة أو الشركة.. عندما تكون أرباح الشركة ضعيفة أثناء توسّع إقتصادي، يقترح بأنّ الشركة لا تؤدّي بشكل كفوء. إنّ قيمة الشركة يحدد بقيمة سعر سهمها. فلهذا تشير أرباح ضعيفة إلى أسعار أسهم واطية. عندما تكون أرباح الشركة قوية نسبيا، حتى خلال أو أثناء كساد إقتصادي، هو عادة يعني بأنّ المنظمة مدارة بشكل جيد وهكذا تنعكس قيمتها في سعر أسهما المرتفعة. عودة للأخبار  
مؤشر أسعار المواد الإستهلاكية Consumer Price Index ( CPI )  التعريف: 
إن مؤشر أسعار المواد الإستهلاكية عبارة عن مقياس لمستوى متوسط سعر سلة ثابتة من السلع و الخدمات المشتراة من قبل المستهلكين, و التغيير الشهري لهذا المؤشر يفسر معدل التضخم.  لماذا يهتم المستثمرون؟ إن مؤشر أسعار المواد الإستهلاكية يتأثر و يلحق بمؤشر التضخم في الولايات المتحدة , و فقط معرفة ما تضخم و كيفية تأثيره على الأسواق يستطيع المستثمر الواحد المتابع لهذه الأخبار و الذي يعي ما قد يحدث أن يحصد أرباح إستثماراته .
و التضخم هو زيادة عامة في سعر السلع و الخدمات , و العلاقة بين التضخم وأسعار الفائدة هي المفتاح لفهم التأثير الذي يقوم به بيان مؤشر أسعار المواد الإستهلاكية على الأسواق و بالتالي المنفعة لإستثماراتك.
فإذا استعار شخص منك 100$ اليوم ووعد بأن يعيدها بعد سنة مع فائدة , فبرأيك كم من الفائدة يجب عليك أن تأخذ؟ ... يعتمد الجواب بشكل كبير على التضخم , لآنك تعرف بأنك غير قادر على شراء نفس الكمية من السلع و الخدمات بـ 100 $ بعد سنة كما كانت يوم أقرضته المبلغ , فإذا كنت في البرازيل مثلاً حيث أن الأسعار تتضاعف كل شهرين مرة , وجب عليك أخذ 400% فائدة أي 500$ عند نهاية السنة, وفي أميركا يخبرنا تقرير الـ(CPI) مؤشر أسعار المواد المستهلكة بأن الأسعار ترتفع حوالي 2% في السنة , لذا يمكنك فقط أن تحسب 2% فائدة , لإسترجاع القوة الشرائية للـ 100 $ المقترضة في نهاية السنة , فمعدل التضخم هو المقرر الرئيسي في نسبة الفائدة , الذي يوضح أساساً كيف أن اسعار الفائدة تضاف على كل شيء , كالقرض العقاري و قروضك الآلية والى السندات الحكومية و الفواتير .... الخ , و تقوم الأسواق بتعديل أسعار الفائدة وفقاً لتغييرات معدل التضخم و التوقعات على إتجاهاتها, و يتقلب التأثير في أغلب الأحيان في أسلوب مثير عبر الأسهم, السلع, وحقيبتك الإستثمارية, و بتتبع هذه الإتجاهات في التضخم سواء كان عالي أو واطئ, مرتفع او منحدر فالمستثمرون يستطيعون توقع الإنجازات و نتائج و أنواع مختلفة للإستثمار.    
البدايات السكنية Housing Start  التعريف:  
تقيس البدايات السكنية عدد الوحدات السكنية في أي بناء ينشئ كل شهر.  لماذا يهتم المستثمرون؟ كلمتان ( تأثير متموج) هذه تاقطعة الصغيرة من البيانات لها تأثير قوي و كضاعف خلاال الإقتصاد و لذا عبر الأسواق و إستثماراتك أيضاً, و بتتبع البيانات اٌتصادية كبدايات السكن يستطيع المستثمرون كسب أفكار إستثمارية معينة و بالإضافة للتوجيه الواسع لإدارة المحافظ الإستثمارية.
بناؤو المنازل لا يبدؤون بعمل بناء جديد ما لم يكونو واثقين انه سوف يباع بعد البناء أو حتى قبل الإنتهاء من بناءه . و التغيرات في نسبة المشاريع السكنية قد تدل على نسبة الطلب للبيوت و مجريات أعمال البناء, في كل مرة يبدأ بناء جديد يرتفع عدد وظائف البناؤون , و هذا الإرتفاع في عدد الوظائف يؤدي الى إرجاع المدخول الى الإقتصاد, و عندما يباع البناء الجديد هذا يولد ربحاً للباني و يعطي المشتري عددا كبيراً من فرص الإستهلاك, الثلاجات , البرادات, الغسالات, و الأثاث... وهذا فقط عينة من الحاجات التي يصرفها المشتري الجديد من أمواله لهذه المشتريات, فهذا التأثير التموجي للإقتصاد يكون هاماً جداً و خاصة لأن أكثر من مائة ألف عائلة جديدة في مختلف انحاء أميركا تصرف هكذا كل شهر.
بما ان الخلفية الإقتصادية هي المؤثر الأكبر على الأسواق المالية , فيكون بذلك ثأثير المشاريع السكنية الجديدة مباشراً على السندات و السلع, فبيانات و معطيات ( المشاريع السكنية الجديدة) تحمل أدلة ثمينة لمعرفة إتجاهات شركات تعهدات البناء, و شركات القروض العقارية , و شركات الأدوات المنزلية بكافة أنواعها, وكذلك على أسعار الخشب , و الأدوات المعمارية و آلات البناء.    
الإنتاج الصناعي واستخدام القدرة Industrial Production & Capacity Utilization  التعريف: 
إن مؤشر الإنتاج الصناعي هو إجراء لسلسلة المنتجات الطبيعية لمصانع الأمــة و للمناجم و المرافق. وتعكس نسبة إستخدام القدرة نسبة إستعمال الموارد المتاحة.  لماذا يهتم المستثمرون؟ المستثمرون يريدون دائماً وضع أصابعهم على نبض الإقتصاد للتنبه لأي تحرك فيه , ذلك لمعرفة و فهم ما سوف تؤول اليه إستثماراتهم بالمنافع, إذ أن أسواق أسهم المالية تحب رؤية نمو إقتصادي جيد و كبير لأن ذلك يؤدي بالتالي الى أرباح الشركات بشكل كبير, أما سوق السندات يهتم جداً بسرعة نمو الإقتصاد مما يمهد الطريق للتضخم. و بتتبع البيانات الإقتصادية مثل مجموع الناتج المحلي الإجمالي, يعرف المستثمرون ماهي الخلفية الإقتصادية لهذه الأسواق و محافظ إستثماراتهم.
يُظهر بيان الإنتاج الصناعي التقدم الذي تحروه المصانع و المناجم و المرافق إذ أن قطاع الصناعة يعد ربع الإقتصاد العام , و هذا التقرير له تأثير كبير على السوق و سلوكه, كما و تُظهر نسبة استخدام القدرة التخمين للكمية المستهلكة من القدرة للمصنع, فإذا كانت قدرة المصنع المستهلكة أكبر من (85%) فهذا يعني أنه قد وصل الى عنق التضخم الإنتاجي , و يراقب المصرف الإحتياطي الفيدرالي هذا التقرير بعناية لوضع أسعار الفائدة على أساسه إذا كانت قيود الإنتاج قد تسبب من ضغوط تضخمية , في الوقت نفسه نجد أن سوق السندات يكون حساساً جداً تجاه هذا التقرير.   
مؤشر طلب مساعدة (فرص عمل) Help Wanted Index  التعريف: 
هو مؤشر شهري لطلب عمل أو مساعدة في مختلف المجالات و الذي تعلنه الشركات في أكثر من 51 صحيفة رئيسية في مختلف أنحاء البلاد, وهذا المؤشر يدل على الضعف أو القوة في سوق العمالة.  لماذا يهتم المستثمرون؟ هذا التقرير يعطي فكرة على قوة الإقتصاد بشكل عام, و يعطي إحساساُ و فكرة عن عدد أرباب العمل وعدد الوظائف الشاغرة التي يحاولون تعبئتها, فإذا كان العدد(الشواغر) كبير نسبياً يعني أنه هناك نقص في عدد العمال و هذا ما قد يجبر أرباب العمل لتعبئة الشواغر و لو على أضرارها لدفع رواتب و أجور عالية لجذب العاملين و هذا يؤدي للتضخم بالأجور , فتكون أسواق الأسهم و السندات في حالة يرثى لها.
و يتحدث رئيس المصرف الإحتياطي الفيدرالي آلن غرينسبان عن هذا التقرير طوال الوقت و يترقبه بإستمرار لأهميته بالنسبة لسياسة أسعار الفائدة.   
طلبيات المصانع Factory Order  التعريف: 
وهو مستوى دولار الطلبيات الجديدة لتصنيع السلع المعمرة و غير المعمرة , و هو يعطي معلومات أكثر شمولية من تقرير طلبات السلع المعمرة التي يأتي تقريرها قبل أسبوع او اسبوعين من الشهر.  لماذا يهتم المستثمرون؟ المستثمرون يريدون دائماً وضع أصابعهم على نبض الإقتصاد للتنبه لأي تحرك فيه , ذلك لمعرفة و فهم ما سوف تؤول اليه إستثماراتهم بالمنافع, إذ أن أسواق أسهم المالية تحب رؤية نمو إقتصادي جيد و كبير لأن ذلك يؤدي بالتالي الى أرباح الشركات بشكل كبير, أما سوق السندات يهتم جداً بسرعة نمو الإقتصاد مما يمهد الطريق للتضخم. و بتتبع البيانات الإقتصادية مثل مجموع الناتج المحلي الإجمالي, يعرف المستثمرون ماهي الخلفية الإقتصادية لهذه الأسواق و محافظ إستثماراتهم.
تَظهر بيانات الطلبيات كيف ستكون في الأشهر القادمة حالة المصانع الغارقة بالعمل ( مشغولة جداً) و كيف أن المصنعون سيلبون هذه الإحتياجات, كما و يطي التقرير بصيرة الى الأمام لطلبات السوق ليس فقط للبضائع الثقيلة مثل الثلاجات و السيارات و إنما للبضائع الغير معمرة كالسجائر و الملابس و بالإضافة لطلبيات جديدة.
المحللين يراقبون الطلبيات المتراكمة و الغير محققة بعد, الذي قد يعد مؤشر لتراكم في الإنتاج, و يعطي جرد الموجودات المتراكمة تفسيلااً جيداً على قوة الإنتاج الحالي و المستقبلي , و هذا كله يعطي المستثمرين توقعات ما سوف يؤول اليه قطاع الصناعة و ما يتوقعونه منه, و بالتالي يكون القطاع الصناعي مكوّن رئيسي للإقتصاد لذلك له تأثير أساسي و رئيسي على الأقتصاد.

----------


## ahmed hanafy

أسعار الإستيراد و التصدير Import And Export Prices  التعريف: 
وهو قياس التغييرات بين : أسعار البضائع المشتراة في الولايات المتحدة و المنتجة في الخارج و بين أسعار البضائع المباعة في الخارج من الإنتاج المحلي للولايات المتحدة. هذه الأسعار تشير للإتجاهات التضخمية في المتاجرة العالمية للبضائع.  لماذا يهتم المستثمرون؟ التغيرات في أسعار التصدير والإستيراد مقياس ثمين لمراقبة التضخم هنا و في الخارج على السواء. علاوة على ذلك البيانات تستطيع التأثير على الأسواق بشكل مباشر مثل السندات و الدولار, وسوق السندات حساس جداً لخطر التضخم في الإستيراد لأنه يضعف من قيمة رأس المال ( الإستثمار الأصلي) الذي يعاد من قيمة السند عند نضوج الإستثمار, و التضخم ينقص من ثبات قيمة سعر الفائدة و خطر تضخمها, إذ أن التضخم يؤدي لأسعار فائدة عالية و تلك أخبار سيئة للسندات و الأسهم أيضاً .
و بمراقبة مقاييس التضخم لمؤشر أسعار الإستيراد و التصدير يستطيع المستثمرون مراقبة الخطر المحدق الذي قد يلحق بمحافظهم الإستثمارية أو إستثماراتهم عن كثب.    تقرير تخفيض العمالة المتحدي Challenger Job Cut Report  التعريف: 
تقرير شهري على عدد الحالات المعلنة لبطالة الشركات. هذه الأرقام لا تعدّل بحسب التغيرات الموسمية.
يشيرهذا التقرير إلى الإتّجاهات في سوق العمالة.  لماذا يهتمّ المستثمرون؟ هذه الإحصائيات على حالات البطالة تساعدنا على مقياس سوق العمالة. عندما تكون حالات البطالة قليلة فهذا يعني أن ناس أكثر يعملون وعندهم وظائف. كلّ موظف يعمل يأتي بمدخول مما يعطيه قوة شرائية بيتية.
اننا نعرف أن الإنفاق يقوي الاقتصاد وينميه، لذا كلما يكون سوق العمالة قويا، كلما أصح الإقتصاد.
هناك جانب سلبي لهذا. عندما يقل عدد الباحثون عن عمل, فهذا يصعب على الشركات ايجاد عمّال جدّد.فهم لربّما يضطروا أن يدفعون عن الوقت الإضافي للموظّفين الحاليين، ويرفعوا الأجور لإغراء الناس للبقاء. وعموما, بسبب نقص العمال تلزم الشركات بأن تصرف أكثر على تكاليف العمل. هذا يؤدّي إلى تضخم الأجر ويؤثر سلبيا على الأسهم وأسواق السندات. يتحدّث رئيس الإحتياطي الفيدرالي" ألن غرينسبان" عن هذا ويترقّبه طول الوقت بإستمرار.
يقسم هذا التقرير المتحدي حالات البطالة الى مجالات الصناعات المختلفة ، وهو يزوّدنا بمعلومات بصيرة عن الإتّجاهات التي من المحتمل أن تؤثر على ما سيحدث لأسعار الأسهم في الصناعات المعيّنة."ملاحظة": ليست كلّ حالات البطالة المعلنة تتتوّج في حالات البطالة الفعلية.   
إئتمان قسط المستهلك Consumer Installment Credit  التعريف: 
قيمة رصيد مبلغ (دولار) إئتمان قسط المستهلك. تغييرات في تسليف المستهلك تشير إلى حالة تمويل المستهلك, وتتنبّأ أنماط الإنفاق المستقبلية.  لماذا يهتمّ المستثمرون؟ نمو في تسليف المستهلك يستطيع حمل نتائج قد تكون إيجابية أو سلبية للإقتصاد والأسواق. النشاط الإقتصادي يحفّز عندما يستعير المستهلكين ضمن امكانات مدخولهم لشراء السيارات والمشتريات الرئيسية الأخرى. من الناحية الأخرى، إذا كوّم المستهلكين دينا أكثر من اللازم نسبة إلى مستويات دخلهم، قد يحتاجون أن يتوقّفوا عن الصرف على السلع والخدمات الجديدة لكي يستطيعون دفع الديون القديمة. وهذا ما يمكن أن يؤثر كثيرا على النمو الإقتصادي.
الطلب للإئتمان له أيضا تأثير مباشر على نسب الفوائد. ان اسعار الفائدة ترتفع عندما يتجاوز طلب إستعارة المال على تجهيز المدينين الراغبين. بينما هبوط طلب الإئتمان يجعل العديد من المدينين الراغبين أن يضطروا لتخفيض نسب الفوائد لكي يكافحوا من أجل زبائنهم ويجذبوا العمل.
لا يركّز لاعبو السوق المالية إنتباه كبير على هذا المؤشر لأنه يصدر خلال مدات طويلة و يتخلّف نسبيا عن معلومات المستهلكين الأخرى. بينما المستثمرون الطويلوا المدى هم ينتبهون إلى هذا التقرير ليكون عندهم فهم أعظم لقدرة إنفاق المستهلكين وبالتالي يعطيهم معلومات على بدائل الإستثمار.

----------


## ahmed hanafy

الحساب الجاري Current Account  التعريف: هو مقياس لرصيد تجارة البلاد الدولية في السلع، الخدمات، وإنتقالات أحادية الجانب. إنّ مستوى الحساب الجاري، بالإضافة إلى الإتّجاهات في الصادرات والإستيرادات، يتتبعون كمؤشرات الإتّجاهات في التجارة الخارجية.   لماذا يهتمّ المستثمرون؟ تحمل التجارة الأمريكية مع البلدان الأجنبية أدلّة مهمة عن الإتجاهات الإقتصادية هنا وفي الخارج.هذه البيانات تستطيع التأثير مباشرة على كلّ الأسواق المالية ،وخصوصا قيمة تبادل عملات الدولار. الدولار يمكن أن يكون حسّاسا جدا للتغيير في العجز التجاري المزمن والمدار من قبل الولايات المتّحدة لأن عدم التوازن التجاري هذا يخلق طلب أعظم للعملات الأجنبية.
إنّ سوق السندات يكون حسّاس إلى خطر إستيراد التضّخم أو الإنكماش. منذ إنهيار الإقتصاديات الآسيوية في نهاية 1997، خاف مشاركي السوق المالية بأنّ ينقل الإنكماش في هذه الإقتصاديات إلى الولايات المتّحدة. هذا الترابط ليس مباشر جدا، كما أن الضغوط الإنكماشية ليست محتملة جدا في هذا الوقت.    
شعور المستهلك Consumer Sentiment  التعريف: 
مسح أو استنفاء مواقف المستهلك التي تتعلّق بالوضع الراهن و التوقّعات بخصوص الأحوال الإقتصادية,و يجرى بجامعة مشيغان. يدعى كل شهر خمسمائة مستهلك ليعطوا أفكارهم وتوقعاتهم. وهذا يعد مسح تمهيدي ويبلغ عنه عادة حول الجمعة الثانية من الشهر بينما المسح التام يذكر عنه بعد أسبوعين. إنّ مستوى شعور المستهلك يتعلّق مباشرة بقوّة إنفاق المستهلكين.   لماذا يهتمّ المستثمرون؟ يترجم النمو الإقتصادي القوي إلى أرباح الشركات العالية وارتفاع أسعار أسهمهم. بينما تركيز سوق السندات يكون على اذ كان نمو الاقتصاد سريعا مما يؤدّي إلى التضّخم. مثاليا، يمشّي الإقتصاد ذلك الخطّ الرفيع بين النمو القوي والنمو المفرط (التضخّمي)، وهذا ما شاهدناه خلال معظم التسعينيات. كنتيجة لهذا، قد تمتع مستثمرو الأسهم وأسواق السندات بمكاسب ضخمة. ان التغيير في الإتجاه الإقتصادي قد يحذّر بتغيير في شعور المستهلك.
بما أن إنفاق المستهلكين يحسب ثلثي الإقتصاد، لذا تكون الأسواق قلقة دائما لمعرفة مايهتم به المستهلكين وكيف هم قد يتصرّفون في المستقبل القريب. عندما يكون المستهلك متفائلا وله ثقة من ناحية الإقتصاد وماليتهم الشخصية، فهم على الأرجح سيصرفوا ويستهلكوا بضاعة وسلع جديدة. وهذا ما يفسّر كيف يعطي هذا المؤشر من مواقف المستهلك البصيرة إلى إتّجاه الإقتصاد. *فقط ملاحظة , أن تغيرات في ثقة المستهلك والمبيعات بالمفرد لا يتحرّكان بالتتابع شهرا بعد شهر.

----------


## ahmed hanafy

الاخوة الاساتذة الكبار  حد يقول حاجة  يناقش  يعلق  يشرح   يوضح  اى حاجة

----------


## احمد

للاسف معظم المتداولين لايعرفون شيء عن التحليل الاساسى................و القلة القليلة التى تعرف كيف الاستفادة منهة بشكل جيد وكيفية توقع  اتجاهات العملة  نتيجة ارتباط الازواج ببعضها بعلاقات طردية وعكسية.................يكسلون عن  توضيح ونقل خبرتهم او لا يجدون الوقت لذلك.........................................
 فلا مفر من الاعتماد على انفسنا  وربنا معانا..............

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> للاسف معظم المتداولين لايعرفون شيء عن التحليل الاساسى................و القلة القليلة التى تعرف كيف الاستفادة منهة بشكل جيد وكيفية توقع اتجاهات العملة نتيجة ارتباط الازواج ببعضها بعلاقات طردية وعكسية.................يكسلون عن توضيح ونقل خبرتهم او لا يجدون الوقت لذلك.........................................
> فلا مفر من الاعتماد على انفسنا وربنا معانا..............

 شكرا يا باش مهندس
ربنا يخليك
دايما تجبر خاطرى كدة

----------


## المبتدىء الشرس

> الاخوة الاساتذة الكبار   حد يقول حاجة  يناقش  يعلق  يشرح   يوضح  اى حاجة

 ياأبو حنفى المعلومات واضحة ومستوفية الشرح :Regular Smile:

----------


## Al-Moutaz

الله يعطيك العافيه
مجهود تشكر عليه
حاول تتابع تاثير هذا الاخبار على السوق وحاول تكتب مذكره بنوع الخبر وتاريخه ومدي تاثيره على السوق من حيث حجم ومدة الموجه لانه اغلب الاخبار تتكرر بشكل دوري كل سنه 
مع الوقت ومن القاعده المشهوره انه التاريخ يعيد نفسه 
انشاء الله حتعرف كيف تسخر هذا الاخبار لكي تستفيد من موجه الى تصحابها   https://forum.arabictrader.com/uploa...-septemper.gif

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> ياأبو حنفى المعلومات واضحة ومستوفية الشرح

 اشكرك لمرورك الكريم

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> الله يعطيك العافيه
> مجهود تشكر عليه
> حاول تتابع تاثير هذا الاخبار على السوق وحاول تكتب مذكره بنوع الخبر وتاريخه ومدي تاثيره على السوق من حيث حجم ومدة الموجه لانه اغلب الاخبار تتكرر بشكل دوري كل سنه 
> مع الوقت ومن القاعده المشهوره انه التاريخ يعيد نفسه 
> انشاء الله حتعرف كيف تسخر هذا الاخبار لكي تستفيد من موجه الى تصحابها   https://forum.arabictrader.com/uploa...-septemper.gif

 شكرا اخى الكريم
لمرورك و تشجيعك

----------


## ahmed hanafy

إنفاق البناء Construction Spending  التعريف: 
قيمة دولار نشاط البناء الجديد على المشاريع العامّة والسكنية والتجارية . البيانات متوفرة في دولارات إسمية وحقيقية (التضّخم- المعدل).  لماذا يهتمّ المستثمرون؟ بما أن الخلفية الإقتصادية لها التأثير الأكثر إنتشارا على الأسواق المالية، فإن إنفاق البناء له تأثير مباشر على الأسهم والسندات والسلع.في التحديد، ميول أو اتجاهات في بيانات البناء تحمل أدلّة ثمينة لأسهم بناؤوا البيوت وشركات مقاولي البناء الواسعة النطاق. أسعار السلع المتعلقة بالبناء مثل الخشب والأدوات المعمارية تكون حسّاسة جدا أيضا لاتجاهات الصناعة السكنية.
تنفق شركات المشاريع مالها فقط على بناء المصانع أو المكاتب الجديدة كل ماهم واثقون أن الطلب على هذه المشاريع يكون قوي بما فيه الكفاية لتبرير التوسّع. ونفس الشيء يطبق على الأشخاص المستثمرين للبيوت. لهذا إنفاق البناء هو مؤشر جيّد من زخم الإقتصاد.

----------


## ahmed hanafy

ثقة المستهلك Consumer Confidence  التعريف: 
مسح أو استفتاء مواقف المستهلك التي تتعلّق بالوضع الراهن والتوقّعات بخصوص الأحوال الإقتصادية, وهذا يجرى بمجلس المؤتمر. يدعى كل شهر خمسة آلاف مستهلك في كافة أنحاء البلاد لكي يعطوا آراءهم ومواقفهم. إنّ مستوى ثقة المستهلك يتعلّق مباشرة بقوّة إنفاق المستهلكين.  لماذا يهتمّ المستثمرون؟ يترجم النمو الإقتصادي القوي إلى أرباح الشركات العالية وارتفاع أسعار أسهمهم. بينما تركيز سوق السندات يكون على اذ كان نمو الاقتصاد سريعا مما يؤدّي إلى التضّخم. مثاليا، يمشّي الإقتصاد ذلك الخطّ الرفيع بين النمو القوي والنمو المفرط (التضخّمي)، وهذا ما شاهدناه خلال معظم التسعينيات. كنتيجة لهذا، قد تمتع مستثمرو الأسهم وأسواق السندات بمكاسب ضخمة. ان التغيير في الإتجاه الإقتصادي قد يحذّر بتغيير في شعور المستهلك.
بما أن إنفاق المستهلكين يحسب ثلثي الإقتصاد، لذا تكون الأسواق قلقة دائما لمعرفة مايهتم به المستهلكين وكيف هم قد يتصرّفون في المستقبل القريب. عندما يكون المستهلك متفائلا وله ثقة من ناحية الإقتصاد وماليتهم الشخصية، فهم على الأرجح سيصرفوا ويستهلكوا بضاعة وسلع جديدة. وهذا ما يفسّر كيف يعطي هذا المؤشر من مواقف المستهلك البصيرة إلى إتّجاه الإقتصاد. *فقط ملاحظة , أن تغيرات في ثقة المستهلك والمبيعات بالمفرد لا يتحرّكان بالتتابع شهرا بعد شهر

----------


## ahmed hanafy

الكتاب الأحمر Redbook  التعريف: إجراء إسبوعي من المبيعات في المتاجر المتعددة الفروع، أقسام المحلات, والمخازن الكبرى. هو مؤشر أقل ثباتا من المبيعات بالمفرد من مؤشر بي تي إم. هذا المؤشر مربوط بجزء البضائع التجارية العامّ ,وهو يغطي فقط حوالي 10 بالمائة من مجموع المبيعات بالمفرد.  لماذا يهتمّ المستثمرون؟ يحسب إنفاق المستهلكين ثلثي الإقتصاد، إذن من الضروري على المستثمر أن يعرف مايهتم به المستهلكين لمعرفة توجهات الإقتصاد واستثماراتهم. 
إنّ النمط في إنفاق المستهلكين في أغلب الأحيان هو المؤثر الأوّل على أسعار الأسهم وأسواق السندات. 
للأسهم، يترجم نمو إقتصادي قوي إلى أرباح الشركات الصحّية وارتفاع أسعار أسهمهم. أما للسندات، التركيز يكون على اذ كان نمو الإقتصاد قوي السرعة مما يؤدّي إلى التضّخم. مثاليا، يمشّي الإقتصاد ذلك الخطّ الرفيع بين النمو القوي والنمو المفرط (التضخّمي).قد رأينا هذا التوازن خلال معظم التسعينيات. لهذا السبب الوحيد, تمتع مستثمروا الأسهم وأسواق السندات بمكاسب ضخمة أثناء السوق الصاعدة في التسعينيات. وبالتتابع لسوق الأسهم العادية تباطئ الانفاق في سلسلة المتاجر الرئيسية للبيع بالمفرد في 2000 و 2001.
يعتبر "الريدبوك" مؤشرا مناسب جدا لإنفاق المستهلكين، لأنه يصدر كلّ إسبوع. وقد يسترعى إنتباها إضافيا حول مواسم الأعياد عندما يحقّق الباعة أغلب أرباحهم

----------


## ahmed hanafy

العرض النقدي Money supply  التعريف: 
إنّ التجمعات النقدية هي إجراءات بديلة من العرض النقدي بدرجة السيولة. التغييرات في التجمعات النقدية تشير إلى دفع السياسة النقدية بالإضافة إلى وجهة النظر للنشاط الإقتصادي والضغوط التضخّمية.  لماذا يهتمّ المستثمرون؟ صدقا، هذا الإجراءات المختلفة للعرض النقدي لا تهمّ الكثير من المستثمرين في هذه الأيام. التجمعات النقدية (المعروفة بشكل منفرد كإم 1, إم 2، وإم 3) كانت مثيرة قبل بضعة سنوات لأن البيانات كشفت تمسك المصرف الإحتياطي الفدرالي (شدّة أو تطلق) بشروط الإئتمان في الإقتصاد.
يصدر المصرف الإحتياطي الفدرالي أهداف ومجاميع لنمو العرض النقدي. في الماضي، إذا تحرّك النمو الفعلي خارج تلك المجاميع والأهداف, كانت في أغلب الأحيان مقدمة إلى تحرّك سعر الفائدة من قبل المصرف الإحتياطي الفدرالي. أما اليوم، هذه السياسة النقدية تفهم جيدا بمعدل أو مستوى سعر الفائدة للصناديق الفدرالية.
سقط العرض النقدي من الرواج في التسعينيات، بسبب تشكيلة التغييرات في النظام المالي وطرق اجراء الإحتياطي الفيدرالي للسياسة النقدية. إنّ المصرف الإحتياطي الفدرالي يعمل على بعض الإجراءات الجديدة للعرض النقدي ولا تتفاجأوا إذا عادت شعبية التجمعات النقدية في المستقبل

----------


## ahmed hanafy

طلبات شراء إم بي أي" أو رابطة القرض العقاري المصرفي" MBA Purchase Applications  التعريف: 
مؤشر إسبوعي من طلبات الشراء في شركات القروض العقارية. هذا مؤشر قيادي لمبيعات البيوت العائلية المفردة والبناء السكني.   لماذا يهتمّ المستثمرون؟ لا يزوّد هذا المؤشر فقط كمقياس لطلب الإسكان، لكن الزخم الإقتصادي أيضا.نحن نعرف أنه يجب على الناس أن يكونوا مرتاحين وواثقين جدا من وضعهم المالي لشراء منزل جديد. هذه البيانات الصغيرة لها تأثير قوي مضاعف على الإقتصاد، ولذا عبر الأسواق وإستثماراتك. بتتبع البيانات الإقتصادية مثل رابطة القرض العقاري المصرفي لطلبات الشراء، يستطيع المستثمرون كسب أفكار الإستثمار المعيّنة بالإضافة إلى التوجيه الواسع لإدارة محفظة إستثماراتهم.
كلّ مرّة يبنى بيت جديد، هذا يعني وظائف أكثر للبناؤن ، ودخل جديد سيضاف على الإقتصاد. وعندما ينباع البيت يولّد دخل ومربح لبنّاء البيت وللسمسار. وهذا يجلب أيضا عدد كبير من فرص الإستهلاك للمشتري. الثلاجات والغسّالات والنشافات وأثاث البيوت هم فقط نموذج من السلع الجديدة الذي سيصرف عليها المشتري. هذا "التأثير التموجي" الإقتصادي يمكن أن يكون كبيرا جدا وخاصة أن هذا يحدث كل شهر لمائة ألف عائلة جديدة في مختلف أنحاء البلاد.
بما أن الخلفية الإقتصادية هي المؤثر الأكثر إنتشارا على الأسواق المالية، يكون تأثير البناء السكني مباشر على الأسهم والسندات والسلع. وبشكل محدد, يحمل مؤشر طلبات الشراء" إم بي أي" أدلّة ثمينة لأسهم بناءوا البيوت وشركات القروض العقارية وشركات أثاث البيوت.

----------


## ahmed hanafy

المؤشرات القيادية Leading Indicators  التعريف: 
دليل مركّب من عشرة مؤشرات إقتصادية واللتي تقود النشاط الإقتصادي العامّ . هذه تتضمن:أسبوع العمل للمصانع، طلبات جديدة للسلع الإستهلاكية، طلبات جديدة لسلع إنتاجية لغير الدفاع، أسعار الأسهم، الطلبات البدائية لإعانة البطالة، أداء البائعين، رخص البناء، العرض النقدي، تنبؤات المستهلك، والانتشار بين ملاحظة 10 سنوات وسعر الفائدة للصناديق الفدرالية.  لماذا يهتمّ المستثمرون؟ يحتاج المستثمرون تتبع حركة الإقتصاد لمعرفة كيف ستؤدّي أنواع مختلفة من استثماراتهم. بتتبع البيانات الإقتصادية مثل مؤشر قيادة المؤشرات،يعرف المستثمرون ما الخلفية الإقتصادية للأسواق المختلفة. سوق الأسهم المالية تحبّ رؤية نمو إقتصادي صحّي لأن ذلك يترجم إلى أرباح الشركات الأعلى. أما سوق السندات يفضل نمو بطيء وهوحسّاس جدا إلى اذا كان الإقتصاد ينمو بسرعة قصوى ويسبّب ضغوط تضخّمية محتملة . إنّ هذا المؤشر القيادي مصمّم لتوقّعات نقاط التحوّل في الإقتصاد -- مثل فترات الكساد والتحسّن. في السنوات العشرة الماضية، هذا المؤشر كان أقل افادة في توقّع نقاط التحوّل الإقتصادية، لأنه يميل إلى التركيز على تصنيع المؤشرات. إنّ الإقتصاد الان يميل ويتوجه الى الخدمات أكثر من 25 سنة الماضية. كان هذا المؤشر مفيد في توقّع نقاط التحوّل في مؤشرات الإنتاج الصناعي أكثر من الإقتصاد العامّ. وعلى رغم اهتمام أجهزة الاعلام الكبير بهذا المؤشر ، لاعبو سوق السندات وإقتصادييو وول ستريت لا يضعون الكثير من الإيمان في هذا المؤشر لأنهم لا يجدونه مفيدا أو موثوق به

----------


## ahmed hanafy

طلبات إعانة البطالة Jobless Claims  التعريف: 
تجميع إسبوعي لعدد الأشخاص الذين قدموا طلبا لتأمين البطالة للمرة الأولى. هذا المؤشر، والأكثر أهميّة، معدّل تغيراته لمدة أربعة أسابيع، يتنبّأ الإتّجاهات في سوق العمالة.  لماذا يهتمّ المستثمرون؟ هذه الطلبات على اعانة البطالة تساعدنا على مقياس سوق العمالة. عندما تكون حالات البطالة قليلة فهذا يعني أن ناس أكثر يعملون وعندهم وظائف. كلّ موظف يعمل يأتي بمدخول مما يعطيه قوة شرائية بيتية.
اننا نعرف أن الإنفاق يقوي الاقتصاد وينميه، لذا كلما يكون سوق العمالة قويا، كلما أصح الإقتصاد.
هناك جانب سلبي لهذا. عندما يقل عدد الباحثون عن عمل, فهذا يصعب على الشركات ايجاد عمّال جدّد.فهم لربّما يضطروا أن يدفعون عن الوقت الإضافي للموظّفين الحاليين، ويرفعوا الأجور لإغراء الناس للبقاء. وعموما, بسبب نقص العمال تلزم الشركات بأن تصرف أكثر على تكاليف العمل. هذا يؤدّي إلى تضخم الأجر ويؤثر سلبيا على الأسهم وأسواق السندات. يتحدّث رئيس الإحتياطي الفيدرالي" ألن غرينسبان" عن هذا ويترقّبه طول الوقت بإستمرار.
بتتبع عدد طلبات إعانة البطالة، يكسب المستثمرون معرفة كيف شدّة، أو كيف طليقة سوق العمالة. إذا أصبح تضخم الأجر مهدّدا, فهذا يكون رهان جيّد بأنّ أسعار الفائدة سترتفع، أما السندات وأسعار الأسهم سينخفضان، ويكون المستثمرون الرابحون هم الذين تعقّبوا طلبات إعانة البطالة وعدّلوا محافظ إستثماراتهم لتوقّع هذه الأحداث.
فقط تذكّر "الأوطأ عدد إدّعاءات البطالة، الأقوى سوق العمالة" والعكس بالعكس

----------


## ahmed hanafy

تصريحات مصرف كندا Bank Of Canada Announcement   التعريف: 
يتكون مجلس مصرف كندا من ستة أعضاء , و يقوم المجلس بإعطاء تصريح كل ستة أسابيع تقريباً مشيراً بها الى الإتجاه الوشيك لسياسة المصرف النقدية, و إجتماعات هذا المجلس ليست مجدولة كما في المصرف الإحتياطي و مصرف انكلترا و المصرف المركزي الأوروبي.  لماذا يهتم المستثمرون؟ يقرر المجلس سياسة سعر الفائدة لكندا, و يتكون المجلس من الحاكم , نائب الحاكم , و أربعة نواب , و ليس للمجلس اجتماع مجدول يحدد مسبقاً انما يتم تحديد اجتماعاته في تصريحاته, و أي تغيير في السياسة النقدية يقوم المجلس بالتصريح عنه علناً على خلاف المصرف الإحتياطي الفيدرالي , مصرف اليابان, المصرف الأوروبي المركزي.
مصرف كندا له مدى هدف تضخم بين واحد و ثلاثة بالمئة و لكنه يركّز على الوسط وهو إثنان بالمئة , لأن قرارات سعر الفائدة تؤثر على أسعار فائدة الأسواقالى درجات المختلفة, فقام بنك كندا بخلق مؤشر أسعارالمواد لإستهلاكية الخاص به و الذي يزيل ثمانية منتجات قلقة و غير ثابتة .
كما في الولايات المتحدة الأميركية , حيث يخمّن المشاركون بالأسواق حول إمكانية التغيير في سعر الفائدة , فإذا كانت النتيجة مختلفة عن التوقعات كان التأثير على الأسواق الكندية دراماتيكياً و طويل المدى. إن وضع سعر الفائدة من قبل مصرف كندا يعمل كنقطة علاّم لكل النسب الأخرى , و أي تغيير في النسبة يترجم مباشرة الى جميع أسعار الفائدة الأخرى.
تؤثر المستويات في أسعار الفائدةعلى الإقتصاد فأسعار الفائدة العالية تؤدي لبطئ تحرك الإقتصاد و بالتالي أسعارالفائدة المنخفضة تنبه لنشاط في الإقتصاد, وبطريقة أخرى أسعار الفائدة تسيطر على بيئة المبيعات في قطاع المستهلكين, فالقليل من المنازل و السيارات سوف تشترى عندما يكون هناك إنتعاش في أسعار الفائدة, علاوة على ذلك فتكاليف سعر الفائدة عامل هام للعديد من المشاريع و بشكل خاص تلك الشركات التي لديها تكاليف ديون عالية أو التي يجب عليها أن تمول مستويات المخزون العالية, فكلفة الفائدة لها تأثير مباشر على أرباح الشركات.
فالنتيجة النهائية تكون " إرتفاع أسعار الفائدة يؤدي الى إنخفاض سوق الأسهم و العكس بالعكس"

----------


## ahmed hanafy

معدل الإنتاج و التكاليف Productivity and Costs  التعريف: 
يقيس معدل نمو الإنتاج نمو كفاءة العمل في إنتاج السلع و خدمات الإقتصاد , و تعكس تكاليف الوحدة العمالية تكاليف عمل إنتاج كل وحدة بالناتج الإجمالي , و كلتاهما يعملان كمؤشرات مستقبلية لأتجاهات التضخم.  لماذا يهتم المستثمرون؟ إن النمو الحرج في الإنتاج بأن يسمح للأجور العالية و بنمو إقتصادي سريع بدون نتائج لظهور أي تضخم , وهذا موضوع مثير هذه الأيام بالنسبة لإقتصاد قوي , و لسوق عمالة محكم و تضخم خفيف.
و يصرح بعض خبراء وول ستريت بأن قروض الإنتاج تسمح للإقتصاد بتحمل سرعة أكبر بكثير من النمو مما كان يعتقد سابقاً, و أظهر رئيس المصرف الإحتياطي الفيدرالي غرينسبان شكوكه حول تلك المزاعم , على أية حال ففي أي من الحالتين تعطي بيانات الإنتاج أدلة مهمة للمستثمرين على كيفية التوقع لأداء سوق الأسهم و السندات , وردرد أفعال السوق الى هذه التصريحات تظهر الأهمية الصحيحة لنمو معدل الإنتاج.

----------


## ahmed hanafy

ميزانية الخزينة Treasury Budget  التعريف: 
حساب شهري من الفائض أو عجز الحكومة الإتحادية.
التغييرات في عجز السنة المالي السنوي يتلى كمؤشر إتجاهات الميزانيةو دفع السياسة الضريبية.  لماذا يهتم المستثمرون؟ بيانات الميزانية لها العديد من المعاني المباشرة و غير المباشرة للأسواق المالية. و الأكثر مباشرة هي كيفية العمل مع حجم العجز في الميزانية و السندات.
فإذا أرتفع العجز أرتفعت الأوراق النقدية و السندات مما توجب على الحكومة البيع من سنداتها الحكومية للنمويل و لتغطية العجز, و من هنا نفهم كيفية البساطة في عملية العرض و الطلب, فإذا كان الطلب ثابتاً ودعم السندات يرتفع فالسعر يهبط , و بنفس الشيء اذا هبط العجز او دمر نهائياً فالحكومة تحتاج لبيع سندات حكومية أقل, و بالنهاية : إذا هبط دعم السندات فذلك يؤدي لإزدهار السندات.
السندات الحكومية هي الطريق الذي تسلكه الحكومة لإقتراض المال, فعجز منخفض يعني دعم أقل للسندات الحكومية ( و مرة أخرى يفترض طلب ثابت) لأسعار مرتفعة.
بالسندات , الأسعار المرتفعة تتعادل مع ايرادات قليلة, ففي هذا المثال تقوم الحكومة بإقتراض المال بأسعار فائدة خفيفة, هذا التأثير المتموج يتماشى مع جميع أسعار الفائدة و يشكل بيئة أسعار فائدة منخفضة للأسهم المتأهبة للإرتفاع.

----------


## ماجد كو

حياك اخي احمد   بالفعل هذه امور مهمه يجب ان يفهمها المتاجر بالعملات وارى ان المتاجره بالاسهم اقل صعوبه من المتاجره بالعملات من هذه الناحية فكما تعلم سهم شركة ما يكون اسهل في معرفته من معرفة اقتصاد دوله بكاملها وما يدور ورائها وهنا حسب ما ارى يجب علينا ان نعرف التالي :   - ترتيب هذه المؤشرات خلال فترة معينه من الزمن التي تقيس به الدورة الاقتصاديه لتلك البلد فمثلا الامريكان طبعا دولارهم مهم لانه يدخل في كل شي ففي الماضي كانت اخبار التوظيف هي المهمه ومن ثم اصبح المؤشر الصناعي ism  هو الاهم وهكذا .  - بعض الاخبار تكون مهمه ولكنها قريبه من اخبار اخرى اكثر اهميه وبالتالي فلا يكون لها تاثير اطلاقا بالرغم من اهميتها .  - بعض المؤشرات مهمه لفتره محدده مثلا خلال ساعه ثم يمتصها السوق اما بعض الاخبار فانها تدوم لفتره ربع او سنه كامله .  - ارى ان ارتباط العملات ببعضها البعض شي موجود ولكن كيف تحدد ارتباط دوله بدولة اخرى هل سمعت عن الارتباط  :Regular Smile:   من ضمن هذه الاخبار مثلا النيوزلندي مع الاسترالي طبعا كلهم مع الدولار فكان هناك ارتباط وثيق لفتره الا انه افتك بسبب بعض الاخبار الخاصة بنيوزلندا حول الهجره او الجفاف الذي يمكن ان يؤثر على الاقتصاد المنزلي في هذه البلد الذي غير مرتبط اعتماده على الاقتصاد الاسترالي .  - هناك التذبذب وحدته لدى صدور تلك البيانات فبعض البيانات القويه تترك الزوج يتردد في مكانه لمده كام يوم حتى يطلع البيان . وهكذا مع تحديد هذه الامور تكون التجاره افضل وان شاء الله اكون اضفت شي لموضوعك المهم هذا وتسلم وتسلموووووووووووووووون جميعا .

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> حياك اخي احمد   بالفعل هذه امور مهمه يجب ان يفهمها المتاجر بالعملات وارى ان المتاجره بالاسهم اقل صعوبه من المتاجره بالعملات من هذه الناحية فكما تعلم سهم شركة ما يكون اسهل في معرفته من معرفة اقتصاد دوله بكاملها وما يدور ورائها وهنا حسب ما ارى يجب علينا ان نعرف التالي :   - ترتيب هذه المؤشرات خلال فترة معينه من الزمن التي تقيس به الدورة الاقتصاديه لتلك البلد فمثلا الامريكان طبعا دولارهم مهم لانه يدخل في كل شي ففي الماضي كانت اخبار التوظيف هي المهمه ومن ثم اصبح المؤشر الصناعي ism هو الاهم وهكذا .  - بعض الاخبار تكون مهمه ولكنها قريبه من اخبار اخرى اكثر اهميه وبالتالي فلا يكون لها تاثير اطلاقا بالرغم من اهميتها .  - بعض المؤشرات مهمه لفتره محدده مثلا خلال ساعه ثم يمتصها السوق اما بعض الاخبار فانها تدوم لفتره ربع او سنه كامله .  - ارى ان ارتباط العملات ببعضها البعض شي موجود ولكن كيف تحدد ارتباط دوله بدولة اخرى هل سمعت عن الارتباط  من ضمن هذه الاخبار مثلا النيوزلندي مع الاسترالي طبعا كلهم مع الدولار فكان هناك ارتباط وثيق لفتره الا انه افتك بسبب بعض الاخبار الخاصة بنيوزلندا حول الهجره او الجفاف الذي يمكن ان يؤثر على الاقتصاد المنزلي في هذه البلد الذي غير مرتبط اعتماده على الاقتصاد الاسترالي .  - هناك التذبذب وحدته لدى صدور تلك البيانات فبعض البيانات القويه تترك الزوج يتردد في مكانه لمده كام يوم حتى يطلع البيان . وهكذا مع تحديد هذه الامور تكون التجاره افضل وان شاء الله اكون اضفت شي لموضوعك المهم هذا وتسلم وتسلموووووووووووووووون جميعا .

 الاخ العزيز / ماجد كو  :A015:   انت مش اضفت شئ انت اضفت اشياء و اتمنى ان تساعدنى ليكون هذا الموضوع  مرجع للتحليل الاساسى بالمنتدى مشكور اخى الكريم

----------


## ahmed hanafy

اعلان عن اجتماع لسياسة مصرف إنجلترا المركزي BOE Policy Meeting  التعريف: تتضمّن لجنة السياسة المالية لمصرف إنجلترا المركزي تسعة أعضاء. تجتمع اللجنة شهريا، عادة الإسبوع الأول في الشهر لتقرير الإتّجاه الوشيك للسياسة النقدية.تعلن تغييرات في السياسة النقدية فورا بعد الإجتماعات، لكن لا تتوفر التفاصيل حتى دقائق النشر بعد أسبوعين   لماذا يهتمّ المستثمرون؟ في هذه الاجتماعات يقرّر مصرف إنجلترا المركزي سياسة وقوانين سعر الفائدة.( ( MPC متكوّن من الحاكم، نائبي حاكم 2، مدراء مصرف التنفيذيين 2، وأربعة خبراء يعيّنوا من قبل وزير المالية. يجتمع (MPC) شهريا (عادة أول أربعاء وخميس من الشهر) لتقرير سياسة سعر الفائدة. على خلاف المصرف الإحتياطي الفيدرالي، ومصرف اليابان، أو المصرف المركزي الأوروبي، مصرف إنجلترا المركزي له هدف تضّخم ثابت قائم من 2.5 بالمائة. لأن قرارات سعر الفائدة تؤثّر على أسعار فائدة السوق، وإلى درجات مختلفة، مقياس التضخّم للمصرف هو مؤشر سعر البيع بالمفرد ناقص دفعات فوائد القروض العقارية (RPIX).
كما في الولايات المتّحدة، يخمّن مشاركي السوق حول إمكانية تغيير سعر الفائدة في هذه الإجتماعات. إذا كانت النتيجة مختلفة عن التوقّعات، يكون التأثير على الأسواق البريطانية -- وإلى حدّ ما في أوروبا – مثيرا وبعيد االمدى. يضع سعر الفائدة من قبل مصرف إنجلترا المركزي، ويعمل كعلامة لكلّ النسب الأخرى.
تغيير في النسبة يؤثر على كلّ أسعار الفائدة الأخرى من "غيلتز" الى رهن القروض (غيلتز هي سندات مالية حكومية ثابتة سمّيت على اسم الورقة التي طبعت عليها ).
يؤثّر مستوى نسب الفائدة على الإقتصاد. تعمل أسعار الفائدة الأعلى على إبطاء النشاط الإقتصادي؛ بينما أسعار الفائدة الأوطأ تحفز النشاط الإقتصادي. بأي من الطّرق، تؤثّر أسعار الفائدة على بيئة المبيعات. في قطاع المستهلكين، تشترى بعض البيوت أو السيارات عندما ترتفع نسب الفوائد. لذلك، تكاليف سعر الفائدة تكون عامل هامّ للعديد من المشاريع، بشكل خاص للشركات بأحمال الدين العالية أو التي يجب أن تموّل مستويات الجرد العالية. كلفة الفائدة هذه لها تأثير مباشر على أرباح الشركات. بالنهاية, ان أسعار الفائدة الأعلى تؤدي لإنخفاض في سوق الأسهم المالية، بينما أسعار الفائدة الأوطأ تكون شرسة التأثير على الاقتصاد.

----------


## ahmed hanafy

اعلان عن اجتماع لسياسة المصرف المركزي الأوروبي ECB Policy Meeting  التعريف: يتكوّن مجلس حكم المصرف المركزي الأوروبي من 16 عضو. تجتمع هذه اللجنة مرّتين في الشهر. إنّ الإجتماع الشهري الأول يكرّس إلى السياسة النقدية.تعلن تغييرات في السياسة النقدية فورا بعد الإجتماعات.
يجري مؤتمر صحفي بعد 45 دقيقة تقريبا من نهاية الإجتماع. يقرأ بيان متعلّق بأفعالهم -- أو قلتها -- ويتلى بفترة جواب وسؤال. على خلاف المصارف المركزية الرئيسية الأخرى،( ECB ) لا ينشر تلخيص الإجتماع أو يعلن تصويت السجلات على قضايا السياسة النقدية.   لماذا يهتمّ المستثمرون؟ يقرّر المصرف المركزي الأوروبي سياسة سعر الفائدة في هذه الإجتماعات. إنّ المجلس متكوّن من ستّة أعضاء المجلس التنفيذي و12 رئيس عضو المصارف المركزية (مصرف فرنسا، بندزبانك، الخ). يجتمع مجلس الحكم مرتين في الشهر (عادة أيام الخميس الأول والثالث من الشهر). عموما, تناقش قضايا السياسة النقدية فقط في الإجتماع الأول من الشهر. المصرف المركزي الأوروبي له هدف تضّخم قائم من 2 بالمائة. إنّ مقياس تضخّم مؤشر (ISP) هو متوافق لسعر المواد الإستهلاكية (HISP).
كما في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، يخمّن مشاركي السوق الأوروبيين حول إمكانية تغيير سعر الفائدة في هذه الإجتماعات. إذا النتيجة كانت مختلفة عن التوقّعات،يكون التأثير على الأسواق الأوروبية مثيرا وبعيد المدى. تضع أسعار الفائدة من قبل( ISP ) ويعمل كعلامة لكلّ النسب الأخرى في منطقة اليورو.
يؤثّر مستوى نسب الفائدة على الإقتصاد. تعمل أسعار الفائدة الأعلى على إبطاء النشاط الإقتصادي؛ بينما أسعار الفائدة الأوطأ تحفز النشاط الإقتصادي. بأي من الطّرق، تؤثّر أسعار الفائدة على بيئة المبيعات. في قطاع المستهلكين، تشترى بعض البيوت أو السيارات عندما ترتفع نسب الفوائد. لذلك، تكاليف سعر الفائدة تكون عامل هامّ للعديد من المشاريع، بشكل خاص للشركات بأحمال الدين العالية أو التي يجب أن تموّل مستويات الجرد العالية. كلفة الفائدة هذه لها تأثير مباشر على أرباح الشركات. بالنهاية, ان أسعار الفائدة الأعلى تؤدي لإنخفاض في سوق الأسهم المالية، بينما أسعار الفائدة الأوطأ تكون شرسة التأثير على الاقتصاد.

----------


## ahmed hanafy

تعريةالخزائن المالية "التجارة المنفصلة من الفوائد المسجّلة ورؤوس أموال السندات المالية"Treasury STRIPS   التعريف: 
تقرير على كمّية الانتزاع الصافي من السندات المالية الحكومية التي حدثت أثناء الشهر. يفصّل التقرير تعرية إجمالية وإعادة أوراق دستور النقد الحكومية, ويرتبط بالقضية الفردية.  لماذا يهتمّ المستثمرون؟ س ت ر ي ب س هو مختصر للتجارة المنفصلة من الفوائد المسجّلة ورأس أموال السندات المالية. تتضمّن ورقة النقد الحكومية أو السند الطبيعي, من دفعة رئيسية ودفعات فائدة نصف سنوية. على سبيل المثال، سند حكومي لـ 30 سنة وب 1,000$ يتضمّن من 60 دفعة فائدة -- واحد كلّ ستّة أشهر لمدّة 30 سنة -- ودفعة رئيسية ب 1,000$ عندما ينضج السند. إذا أصبح هذا السند منفصلا من قسيمة دفعات الفائدة، يصبح السند "قسيمة - صفر". لا يقبض المالك أيّ فائدة لكنه يشتري الحقّ في تسديد الصفقة الرئيسية، 1,000$، على تخفيض عميق من السعر الحالي.
يشتري المستثمرون هذه الس ت ر ي ب س لضمان دفعة مأكّدة في وقت معيّن في المستقبل (مثل : - عندما يجهزالطفل للجامعة)، لكنه لا يريدون دخلا من السندات على تلك الفترة .   
استفتاء المصرف الإحتياطي الفدرالي في فيلادلفيا Philadelphia Fed. Survey  التعريف: 
مؤشر إنتشار مركّب من الأحوال التصنيعية ضمن منطقة إحتياطي فيلاديلفيا الفيدرالي. يتبع هذا المسح أو الاستفتاء على نحو واسع كمؤشر لإتّجاهات قطاع الصناعة بما أنه مربوط بمؤشر (ISM) التصنيعي ومؤشر الإنتاج الصناعي.   لماذا يهتمّ المستثمرون؟ يحتاج المستثمرون لمراقبة الإقتصاد بعناية لمعرفة كيف ستؤدّي أنواع مختلفة من إستثماراتهم. بتتبع البيانات الإقتصادية مثل مسح المصرف الإحتياطي الفدرالي الفيلاديلفي، يعرف المستثمرون ما الخلفية الإقتصادية للأسواق المختلفة. سوق الأسهم المالية تحبّ رؤية نمو إقتصادي صحّي لأن ذلك يترجم إلى أرباح الشركات الأعلى. أما سوق السندات فهو يفضل نمو أكثر إعتدالا والذي لن يؤدّي إلى التضّخم.
يعطي مسح المصرف الإحتياطي الفدرالي الفيلاديلفي نظرة مفصّلة في قطاع الصناعة، كثافة العمل وحيث الأشياء تترأّس. بما أن التصنيع هو قطاع رئيسي من الإقتصاد، هذا التقرير له تأثير كبير على سلوك السوق. بعض المؤشرات الثانوية للمصرف الإحتياطي الفدرالي الفيلاديلفي تزوّدنا أيضا بمعلومات مهمة عن أسعار السلعة والأدلّة الأخرى على التضّخم. إنّ سوق السندات حسّاس جدا إلى هذا التقرير لأنه يصدر مبكرا في الشهر ومتوفر قبل المؤشرات المهمة الأخرى.

----------


## ahmed hanafy

مبيعات السيارات (1) Motor Vehicle Sales  التعريف: 
مبيعات السيارات المفردة والشاحنات الخفيفة والمنتجة محليا _( يتضمن ذلك السيارات الرياضية والشاحنات الصغيرة). تذكر المبيعات من قبل المنتجين الفرديين على خلال اليوم. مبيعات السيارات هي مؤشرات جيّدة لمعرفة الإتّجاهات في إنفاق المستهلكين.  لماذا يهتمّ المستثمرون؟ بما أن مبيعات السيارات هو عنصر مهم من إنفاق المستهلكين، يراقب لاعبي السوق هذا بعناية للتمكّن تماما من إتّجاه الإقتصاد. إنّ النمط في إنفاق المستهلكين هو المؤثر الأوّل على الأسهم وأسواق السندات. يترجم النمو الإقتصادي القوي إلى أرباح الشركات الصحّية وأسعار الأسهم الأعلى. بينما يركز سوق السندات على اذا كان النمو الإقتصادي قاسيا مما يؤدّي إلى التضّخم. مثاليا، يمشّي الإقتصاد ذلك الخطّ الرفيع بين النمو القوي والنمو المفرط (التضخّمي) . قد رأينا هذا التوازن خلال معظم التسعينيات. لهذا السبب الوحيد, تمتع مستثمروا الأسهم وأسواق السندات بمكاسب ضخمة أثناء السوق الصاعدة في التسعينيات. وأما نمو المبيعات بالمفرد تباطأ بالتتابع لسوق الأسهم العادية في 2000 و2001.
وبشكل محدد، تظهر مبيعات الشاحنات والسيارات كيفية أحوال السوق لشركات صنع السيارات وإنعطاف الشركات الأخرى المتعلقة في هذا المجال. تستطيع هذه الأرقام التأثير على أسعار الأسهم المعيّنة وتزوّدنا بمعلومات وفرص إستثمار في هذه الصناعة. بما أن أكثر المستهلكين يستعيرون مالا لشراء السيارات أو الشاحنات، تعكس هذه المبيعات على الثقة أيضا في الأحوال الإقتصادية الحالية والمستقبلية.    
الرابطة الوطنية لإدارة الشراء The National Association of Purchasing Management ( NAPM)  التعريف: 
الرابطة الوطنيةلإدارة الشراء - شيكاغو تجمع مسحا وهو دليل إنتشار مركّب من أحوال العمل في منطقة شيكاغو. تستفتى الشركات التصنيعية والغير صناعية ، لكن لحتى فترة قريبة، كان لاعبوا السوق يعتقدوا بأنّ المسح يغطّي قطاع الصناعة أوليا, ولكنهم الآن يعلموا أنه يغطي قطاع الخدمات أيضا. قراءات فوق 50 بالمائة تشير إلى قطاع عمل موسّع. NAPM - شيكاغو يعتبر مؤشر قيادي من مؤشر ISM التصنيعي.  لماذا يهتمّ المستثمرون؟ يجب على المستثمرون أن يتعقّبوا بيانات إقتصادية مثل( NAPM) - شيكاغو لفهم الخلفية الإقتصادية للأسواق المختلفة. سوق الأسهم المالية تحبّ رؤية نمو إقتصادي صحّي لأن ذلك يترجم إلى أرباح الشركات الأعلى. بينما سوق السندات يفضل بيئة نمو معتدلة واللتي لن تولّد الضغوط التضخّمية. (NAPM) - شيكاغو يعطي نظرة مفصّلة عن شروط العمل في منطقة شيكاغو، وعن سرعة النشاط وحيث تترأّس الأشياء.وكما قلنا مسبقا, كان لاعبوا السوق يعتقدوا بأنّ المسح يغطّي قطاع الصناعة أوليا, ولكنهم الآن يعلموا أنه يغطي قطاع الخدمات أيضا. في أيّ حال من الأحوال، هذا التقرير له تأثير كبير على الأسواق بما أن الكثير يعتقد بأنّه مؤشر قيادي لمؤشر (ISM )التصنيعي. بعض المؤشرات الثانوية لـ NAPM - شيكاغو تزوّدنا أيضا بمعلومات عن أسعار السلعة وأدلّة التضّخم الأخرى. 
يراقب الإحتياطي الفيدرالي هذا التقرير بعناية لأنه متى تظهر وتومض إشارات التضّخم, يستطيع صنّاع السياسة النقدية بإعادة إتّجاه نسب الفوائد. كنتيجة، يمكن أن يكون سوق السندات حسّاس جدا إلى هذا التقرير

----------


## ahmed hanafy

الاخوة الاعزاء 
ارجو ان لا اكون طولت عليكم 
هذا مبلغ علمى 
و الموضوع مفتوح للمناقشة و الحوار 
و كل واحد عايز يضيف يتفضل 
تقبلوا ودى

----------


## ماجد كو

الاخ العزيز / ماجد كو   :A015:   انت مش اضفت شئ انت اضفت اشياء و اتمنى ان تساعدنى ليكون هذا الموضوع  مرجع للتحليل الاساسى بالمنتدى مشكور اخى الكريم اخي احمد حياك وبياك  بالفعل المادة العلميه في هذا الشرح توضح الكثير من الامور ،انصح  الجميع  واولهم نفسي في قرأته بعنايه وتدبر لان معرفة كيقية ربط الامور هي الاهم .  الان ارى اننا يجب علينا ان نعرف كيف نستنتج هذه البيانات وكيف نستطيع ان نعرف ان الدولار خلال الفترة القادمة سيكون ضعيفا او قويا وماهي الاخبار المنتظره له التي تؤدي الى رفعه او هبوطه وعليه لو فيه احد من الشباب يعرف موقع يعطينا هذه المؤشرات تظهر على شكل شارتات للسنه كامله مثلا سيكون ممتازا عموما اتمنى ان يصل الموضوع الى المناقشات الجاده من الاعضاء المتميزين في التحليل الاساسي وتسلم اخي احمد وتسلممموووووووون جميعا .

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> الان ارى اننا يجب علينا ان نعرف كيف نستنتج هذه البيانات وكيف نستطيع ان نعرف ان الدولار خلال الفترة القادمة سيكون ضعيفا او قويا وماهي الاخبار المنتظره له التي تؤدي الى رفعه او هبوطه وعليه لو فيه احد من الشباب يعرف موقع يعطينا هذه المؤشرات تظهر على شكل شارتات للسنه كامله مثلا سيكون ممتازا عموما اتمنى ان يصل الموضوع الى المناقشات الجاده من الاعضاء المتميزين في التحليل الاساسي وتسلم اخي احمد وتسلممموووووووون جميعا .

 و انا كمان اتمنى هذا  محتاجين نتشارك مع بعض علشان نفهم و سلامتك

----------


## ماجد كو

اخي احمد حياك وبياك   اعتقد افضل طريقه ان تفتح موضوعا جديدا للتحليل الاساسي لفتره معينه ربع سنويه مثلا وتعمل رابط لهذا الموضوع فيها واقترح التالي :   - ان يكون لدينا بيانات الشهر اللاحق لنتمكن معرفة الاخبار المهمة وربطها بعضها ببعض وبما أن الشرح لكل مؤشر موجود تضل القضيه الاكبر وهي الربط والتحليل الاساسي لتلك العملات خاصة الاساسيه منها ومن ثم المناقشات من الاخوان لها ، فبصراحه موضوع مثل ما طرحه الاخ حسن السيد حول الباوند دولار يوضح كيف يمكن ان نستخدم هذا التحليل والنقاش دائما يثري المواضيع ، كما لا يوجد مانع ان نحاول التقاط تحليلات من مواقع اخرى مثل ما يقوم به الاخ الجنيه الفلسطيني المهم ان تتضح الصوره في النهايه  :Regular Smile:  وبكذا ومع الايام يكون عندنا خلفيات اقتصاديه نستفيد منها حتى لو كانت مش في العملات .    والامر راجع لك وان شاء الله الجميع يتفاعل وتسلم .

----------


## ahmed hanafy

اشكرك على الفكرة الجميلة و ا ن شاء الله ارسم لها تصور فى دماغى و ارسلهولك على الخاص عدله و نعمله موضوع نشارك فيه سويا

----------


## ماجد كو

حياك الله اخي احمد   معاك ياباشا، ارى ان تجعل هذا الموضوع للتعاريف والمعلومات الاكاديميه اما الموضوع الثاني فهو للتحليلات من قبل الاخوان واي واحد يحب يضيف ومع الايام وفي حالة التفاعل ستتضح الصوره اكثر واكثر ،وتسلم يالحبيب

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> حياك الله اخي احمد   معاك ياباشا، ارى ان تجعل هذا الموضوع للتعاريف والمعلومات الاكاديميه اما الموضوع الثاني فهو للتحليلات من قبل الاخوان واي واحد يحب يضيف ومع الايام وفي حالة التفاعل ستتضح الصوره اكثر واكثر ،وتسلم يالحبيب

   صح الكلام و انتظرنى قليلا . هرتب الامور و افتح الموضوع الجديد ان شاء الله

----------


## ahmed hanafy

اعتذر عن انقطاعى
لاسباب خارجة عن ارادتى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

يا اخوان
 يا ربعنا
الموضوع ده جميل جدا
و مرنبط بموضوعنا https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...d=1#post221704

----------


## ahmed hanafy

يا اخوان انا عايز رأيكم فى الموضوع ده
نكمل و نناقش و لا كفاية
اخر كلام

----------


## ahmed hanafy

تابعونا على الرابط https://forum.arabictrader.com/t18533.html

----------


## عبد المهيمن

السلام عليكم  التضخم   ممكن اعرف شو بالضبط هي الكلمة تعني  كيف نعرف ان الأقتصاد  فيه تضخم

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم   التضخم   ممكن اعرف شو بالضبط هي الكلمة تعني  كيف نعرف ان الأقتصاد فيه تضخم

   الاخ الكريم / Abed_Almouhemen يسعدنى ان ازف اليك بشرى سارة انك اول مشترك فى المنتدى يوجه لى سؤال فى هذا الموضوع التضخم : هو الارتفاع المستمر فى الاسعار و يترتب عليه انخفاض فى القيمة الشرائية للعملة اما كيف نعرف ان اقتصاد دولة ما به تضخم  اذا وجدنا ان مؤشرات الاسعار فى تزايد بينما مؤشرات الانتاج معدلاتها ثابتة    ربنا يخليك  و تقبل ودى

----------


## عبد المهيمن

> الاخ الكريم / Abed_Almouhemen يسعدنى ان ازف اليك بشرى سارة انك اول مشترك فى المنتدى يوجه لى سؤال فى هذا الموضوع التضخم : هو الارتفاع المستمر فى الاسعار و يترتب عليه انخفاض فى القيمة الشرائية للعملة اما كيف نعرف ان اقتصاد دولة ما به تضخم  اذا وجدنا ان مؤشرات الاسعار فى تزايد بينما مؤشرات الانتاج معدلاتها ثابتة    ربنا يخليك   و تقبل ودى

  
تعال تعال احنا بدنا نبلش فلم طويل  طويل يا عزيزي
بس لو أتأخرت يوم في المناقشة ما تقول ترك الموضوع واهمله 
زمان كان عبدالمهيمن له لياقة  :Boxing:   في الأخبار و حدس قوي في توقع الخبر ونتيجته بس بعدين ترك عبدالمهيمن الاساسي و راح على الفني 
والأن رجع عليه  :Untitled3:   
نبتدي .....   انت تقول التضخم هو الأرتفاع المستمر في الأسعار ... طيب اسعار شو  بالضبط ... خلي نتناقش بعيدا عن انو بنتعامل بسوق العملات   لانك ذكرت انخفاض القيمة الشرائية للعملة  انا في  اسئلتي بدي افهم اكثر عن الأقتصاد واوعدك ما اطبق الاساسي في العملات الا بعد فترة 4 سنوات  :Untitled3:  بجد بتكلم ...  انت تقول  إذا وجدنا مؤشرات الأسعار في تزايد بينما مؤشرات الأنتاج في  معدلاتها ثابتة   طيب يا عزيزي  ممكن تقولي شو هي اهم مؤشرات الأسعار واهم مؤشرات الأنتاج اللي بنتركز عليها في اكتشاف وجود تضخم    ..... يتبع  :Walkman:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> تعال تعال احنا بدنا نبلش فلم طويل طويل يا عزيزي
> بس لو أتأخرت يوم في المناقشة ما تقول ترك الموضوع واهمله 
> زمان كان عبدالمهيمن له لياقة  في الأخبار و حدس قوي في توقع الخبر ونتيجته بس بعدين ترك عبدالمهيمن الاساسي و راح على الفني 
> والأن رجع عليه   
> نبتدي .....   انت تقول التضخم هو الأرتفاع المستمر في الأسعار ... طيب اسعار شو بالضبط ... خلي نتناقش بعيدا عن انو بنتعامل بسوق العملات لانك ذكرت انخفاض القيمة الشرائية للعملة  انا في اسئلتي بدي افهم اكثر عن الأقتصاد واوعدك ما اطبق الاساسي في العملات الا بعد فترة 4 سنوات  بجد بتكلم ...  انت تقول إذا وجدنا مؤشرات الأسعار في تزايد بينما مؤشرات الأنتاج في معدلاتها ثابتة   طيب يا عزيزي  ممكن تقولي شو هي اهم مؤشرات الأسعار واهم مؤشرات الأنتاج اللي بنتركز عليها في اكتشاف وجود تضخم    ..... يتبع

 اخويا / عبد المهيمن انا تحت امرك عايز تعمل فلم تعمل مسلسل انا تحت امرك بص بقى انا كلامى بلدى يعنى عندنا فى مصر الاسعار كلها ترتفع بلا حدود يعنى لو معاك جنيه مش هيفطرك  من 10 سنين كان نصف الجنيه يفطرك  من 20 سنة كان ربع الجنيه يفطرك معنى كدة ان القوة الشرائية للعملة تنخفض طالما ارتفعت اسعار كل السلع و الخدمات مؤشرات السلع منها مؤشر سعر المستهلك طلبات السلع المعمرة و مؤشرات الانتاج منها الناتج المحلى الاجمالى و ما شابهها و تقبل ودى

----------


## عبد المهيمن

> اخويا / عبد المهيمن  انا تحت امرك عايز تعمل فلم تعمل مسلسل انا تحت امرك بص بقى انا كلامى بلدى يعنى عندنا فى مصر الاسعار كلها ترتفع بلا حدود يعنى لو معاك جنيه مش هيفطرك  من 10 سنين كان نصف الجنيه يفطرك  من 20 سنة كان ربع الجنيه يفطرك معنى كدة ان القوة الشرائية للعملة تنخفض طالما ارتفعت اسعار كل السلع و الخدمات مؤشرات السلع منها مؤشر سعر المستهلك طلبات السلع المعمرة (طلبات السلع المعمرة تحدد كيفية عمل المصانع في الأشهر القليلة, وهذه البيانات و التقارير لا تعطينا فقط فكرة عن المطلب على السيارات و البرادات و لكن أيضاً على إستثمارات العمل بحد ذاته, فعندما تقرر الشركات أن تنفق أكثر على الأجهزة و غيرها من الرأسمال فهم من الواضح ينعمون بنمو مستمر في عملهم, فالإنفاق المتزايد على السلع الإستثمارية يهيء الى طاقة عظيمة من الإنتاج في البلاد و يخفض الفرص للتضخم, و هذا يعلم المستثمرون كيفية وضع التوقعات للقطاع الصناعي و الذي هو جزء كبير و مهم من الإقتصاد العام و الذي بدوره يؤثر على إستثمارك. ) عزيزي  لدي سؤال وارجو ان تشاهد ما اقتبست وما اضفت حتى يكون التوضيح اكثر حسبما فهمت ان طلبيات السلع المعمرة ينظر إليها اغلب المستثمرين ليستقرأو اي شي عن التضخم  اي ان مؤشر السلع المعمرة لو كان جيد فهذا يدل على انحسار لحركة التضخم في الأقتصاد و قد ذكرت لي العبارة التالية سابقا التضخم : هو الارتفاع المستمر فى الاسعار الا تلاحظ معي ان هناك فارق بين ما هو مكتوب  اخي احمد انا أعلم ان هناك امور اخرى لابد ان تأخذ بالحسبان عند قياس عملية التضخم فياقتصاد اي دولة ومن خلال موضوعك اود فهم   اكثر لهذه المؤشرات وتأثيرها على حركة الأقتصاد  يعني مابدنا ناخذ الأمور كما هي واردة في الكتب او نتعامل مع خبر كرقم فقط    و مؤشرات الانتاج منها الناتج المحلى الاجمالى و ما شابهها  و تقبل ودى

  
اخي احمد الرد في الأقتباس اعلاه

----------


## ahmed hanafy

اخويا عبد المهيمن 
كلامك صحيح فالإنفاق المتزايد على السلع الإستثمارية يهيء الى طاقة عظيمة من الإنتاج في البلاد و يخفض الفرص للتضخم, بس انا كان قصدى انخفاض الطلبات على السلع المعمرة

----------


## عبد المهيمن

> اخويا عبد المهيمن 
> كلامك صحيح فالإنفاق المتزايد على السلع الإستثمارية يهيء الى طاقة عظيمة من الإنتاج في البلاد و يخفض الفرص للتضخم, بس انا كان قصدى انخفاض الطلبات على السلع المعمرة

  
هيك تمام يا عزيزي وصلت

----------


## ابو الوليد

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> هيك تمام يا عزيزي وصلت

 جزاك الله خيرا و تحت امرك فى اى استفسار

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> يعطيك العافيه

 مشكور للمرور الكريم

----------


## magedology

جزاك الله خير

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> جزاك الله خير

   جزاك الله مثله  قولى يا عم ماجد التوقيع ده لصلاح جاهين

----------


## مهاب الطنطاوي

من ستة أشهر تقريبا كنت أنا عملت متابعة ثلاثة أشهر لتأثيرات الأخبار على السوق ولكنها متابعة لحظية أي ما هو تأثير الخبر على السوق في أول ربع ساعة أو ساعة بالكثير, وكنت من المهتمين بشدة بهذا الأمر لأني كنت أريد أن أتعامل مع السوق مباشرة وقت الأخبار, ولكن وجدت الأمر صعوبته تزداد بأن الشركات تقوم بأحد شيئين إما تزيد في السبريد بصورة كبيرة أو لا تفاعل الأوردر وكلاهما خطر شديد.. ولكن تأثير الأخبار على المدى الطويل لم أدرسه وإن كنت أظنه ذا مفعول شديد أقوى بكثير من المؤشرات الفنية...على العموم شكرا على تعبك وإن كان شكري متأخر.وإن كان عندك جديد فلا تبخل علينا به!!!!وجزاك الله خيرا.

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> من ستة أشهر تقريبا كنت أنا عملت متابعة ثلاثة أشهر لتأثيرات الأخبار على السوق ولكنها متابعة لحظية أي ما هو تأثير الخبر على السوق في أول ربع ساعة أو ساعة بالكثير, وكنت من المهتمين بشدة بهذا الأمر لأني كنت أريد أن أتعامل مع السوق مباشرة وقت الأخبار, ولكن وجدت الأمر صعوبته تزداد بأن الشركات تقوم بأحد شيئين إما تزيد في السبريد بصورة كبيرة أو لا تفاعل الأوردر وكلاهما خطر شديد.. ولكن تأثير الأخبار على المدى الطويل لم أدرسه وإن كنت أظنه ذا مفعول شديد أقوى بكثير من المؤشرات الفنية...على العموم شكرا على تعبك وإن كان شكري متأخر.وإن كان عندك جديد فلا تبخل علينا به!!!!وجزاك الله خيرا.

 مشكور لمرورك الكريم

----------


## الصاعقة

جزاك الله خيرا
مشكوووووووور

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> جزاك الله خيرا
> مشكوووووووور

 تحت امرك اخى الكريم

----------


## major

شكرا على الموضوع اخى احمد حنفى
ارجو معرفة معنى التحليل المالى و الاحصاء

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> شكرا على الموضوع اخى احمد حنفى
> ارجو معرفة معنى التحليل المالى و الاحصاء

 التحليل المالى : يكون للاسهم
و هو يتقيم للسهم و لشركته من حيث الموقف المالى للشركة
ارباح / خسائر
و الاحصاء هو علم مستقل بذاته يستخدم مع سوق المال 
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## major

شكرا على التوضيح اخى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> شكرا على التوضيح اخى

  
تحت امرك اخى الكريم

----------


## أبوسلطان

يعطيك العافيه  على الموضوع    
ارجو  وضع  التعاريف  في  ملف  pdf  or  ward 
thanks

----------


## ahmed hanafy

تفضل اخى / مؤثر https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...87&postcount=3

----------


## major

شكرا اخى احمد على المجهودكم 
ارجو المساعدة فى كيفية الحصول على شهادة فى التحليل
المالى و تكون معتمدة على الاقل فى دول الخليج مع امكانية
الدراسة بالعربية 
و اريد الاستفسار عن
شهادة المحللين الماليين المعتمدين (cfa) هل صعب الحصول
عليها بما انها دولية و ماهى لغة الدراسة و كم تكلف
ارجوا المساعدة من فضلكم و وفقكم الله

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> شكرا اخى احمد على المجهودكم 
> ارجو المساعدة فى كيفية الحصول على شهادة فى التحليل
> المالى و تكون معتمدة على الاقل فى دول الخليج مع امكانية
> الدراسة بالعربية 
> و اريد الاستفسار عن
> شهادة المحللين الماليين المعتمدين (cfa) هل صعب الحصول
> عليها بما انها دولية و ماهى لغة الدراسة و كم تكلف
> ارجوا المساعدة من فضلكم و وفقكم الله

   اخى الكريم  جارى البحث   و الرد عليك  تقبل ودى

----------


## Mothawee

السلام عليكم أسمحولي على التأخير في المشاركه في هذا الموضوع وأشكر أخوي الزيني
على الرساله الخاصة والتنويه على الموضوع الله يوفقك وأنا في إنتضار الفصل القادم وإلي أعتقد إنه الأخير لدمجه وو ضعه في ملف PDF  وإضافة بعض المواقع للإستفاده من الأخبار وتكميل للموضوع وأتمنى لكم التوفيق.

----------


## محمد غنام

السلام عليكم اخي أحمد حنفي 
قد علمت ولاحظت مجهودك ومشاركاتك الكثيرة رغم اني مشاركاتي قليلة 
ولي سؤال ارجو اجابتك عليه
قد قرأت اليوم خبرا يقول ان الأسترليني ظل في صعود 200 نقطة تقريبا من وقت ما قال رئيس البنك البريطاني نحن لن نتأخر في رفع الفائدة او قال ما الذي يؤخرنا في ذلك 
وقد استوعب السوق الزيادة قبل حدوثها فعند الخبر التأثير كان ضعيفا جدا 
السؤال الآن كيف لي ان اتابع مثل هذا الخبر الأول من قول رئيس البنك بأننا سوف نرفع الفائدة حتى نستفيد بالمائتين نقطة هذه ولا تضيع
شكرا لك مقدما

----------


## محمد غنام

كل ما كنت اقصده ان الدخول عند تأثير الخبر في الناس اقوى من الدخول عند الخبر نفسه فكيف اصل إلى هذا التأثير في الناس 
يعني انا عايز اتأثر زيهم

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم اخي أحمد حنفي 
> قد علمت ولاحظت مجهودك ومشاركاتك الكثيرة رغم اني مشاركاتي قليلة 
> ولي سؤال ارجو اجابتك عليه
> قد قرأت اليوم خبرا يقول ان الأسترليني ظل في صعود 200 نقطة تقريبا من وقت ما قال رئيس البنك البريطاني نحن لن نتأخر في رفع الفائدة او قال ما الذي يؤخرنا في ذلك 
> وقد استوعب السوق الزيادة قبل حدوثها فعند الخبر التأثير كان ضعيفا جدا 
> السؤال الآن كيف لي ان اتابع مثل هذا الخبر الأول من قول رئيس البنك بأننا سوف نرفع الفائدة حتى نستفيد بالمائتين نقطة هذه ولا تضيع
> شكرا لك مقدما

 هذا السؤال يا عم محمد
اكبر من امكانياتى 
سننتظر انا و انت رد الخبراء 
تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم أسمحولي على التأخير في المشاركه في هذا الموضوع وأشكر أخوي الزيني
> على الرساله الخاصة والتنويه على الموضوع الله يوفقك وأنا في إنتضار الفصل القادم وإلي أعتقد إنه الأخير لدمجه وو ضعه في ملف PDF وإضافة بعض المواقع للإستفاده من الأخبار وتكميل للموضوع وأتمنى لكم التوفيق.

  
ان شاء الله ما يصير خاطرك الا طيب

----------


## [email protected]

شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع الرائع تحياتي لك اخي الكريم

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع الرائع تحياتي لك اخي الكريم

  
مشكور لمرورك اخى الكريم

----------


## memomsn2006

مشكور استاذى ودايما بتقف معانا فى كل خطوه جديده 
الف الف شكر

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> مشكور استاذى ودايما بتقف معانا فى كل خطوه جديده 
> الف الف شكر

 تحت امرك يا باشا

----------


## moamin

شكرااا
ليك

----------


## nehad-5

كل الشكر ليك

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> شكرااا
> ليك

   ربنا يخليك

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> كل الشكر ليك

 ربنا يبارك فيك

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> شكرا جزيلا

 ربنا يخليك و يبارك فيك

----------


## Hessain

يا استاذ احمد حنفى جزاك الله خيرا على النقل والإفادة ... شكرا لك ...

----------


## ahmed4781

السلام عليكم  جزاك الله خير يا استاذ احمد على هذة المعلومات ولاكن انا ملاحظ قلة المشاركة فى هذا الموضوع  وعن خبرتى فى الفوريكس هو اهم شيىء ان تكون عارف التحليل الاساسى او الاخبار وليس كل الاخبار ولاكن الاخبار الجيدة انا دخلت الفوريكس منذ اربعة اشهر بعد التدريب على الديمو لمدة ستة اشهر وخسرت الرصيد الاول فى ثلاثة ايام والرصيد الثانى فى اسبوعين وكنت مشترك فى شركات التوصيات وغير التوصيات المجانية كنت اقارن بين الافضل وكانت المؤشارت جيدة وكل شيىء تمام وهل تعلمو ما سبب الخسارة هى انى كنت اتاجر فى اوقات الاخبار او فى بعض ايام الاخبار وهذا كان السبب الرئيسى فى الخسارة والحمد لله على كل شيىء ومنذ هذة اللحظة لا اتاجر حتى اتعلم التحليل الاساسى والمتاجرة بالاخبار وليست كل الاخبار ولاكن يوجد بعض الاخبار الجيدة ولقد جربت مرة على الديمو المتاجرة بالاخبار وتعلمو كم هى جيدة حيث كان يوجد خبر وارتفع المؤشر فى حدود 80 نقطة وعاد الى نفس النقطة السابقة فى اقل من نصف ساعة وهذا جيد فى البيع او الشراء ومنذ هذة اللحظة وانا اهتم بالتحليل الاساسى ولاكن ينقصنى بعض الشيىء وياريت يكون موضوعنا القادم وهو الاول / اهم الاخبار الموثرة او الجيدة  ثانيا / هل هذة الاخبار يومية ام اسبوعية ام شهرية ثالثا / اهمية الخبر فى اى الحالات يودى الى صعود او هبوط  ارجو فتح هذا الموضوع للاهمية لان عن خبرة مفيش افضل من المتاجرة بالاخبار لانها تكون مصدقيتها عالية غير ان كل الموشرات تابعة للشارت وعند حدوث الخبر تتغير كل هذة الموشرات  ولقد ارفقت كتاب عن كل الاخبار هذا الكتاب من ادارة المتداول العربى وهو كتاب جيد عن كل الاخبار  ولكم منى جزيل الشكر

----------


## walid khaled

ربنا يخليك و يبارك فيك

----------


## الاستاذة

مشاركة جيدة بارك الله فيك

----------


## 4ex

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   صراحه ما عرفت في اي موضوع احط اسلئتي التعليميه ...  اتمني أكون في المكان الصحيح   سوالي الاول : شو  يعني اكسبرت  Expert ؟؟؟ وكيف ممكن استخدامه ؟؟؟ وكيف ممكن الاستفاده من الاعدادات ؟   السوال الثاني بيجي بعد اجابه السوال الاول

----------

